#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  My national park visits.

## birding

I started off posting these on the travel forum but have since found this one so will continue here.

Chaloem Ratanakosin National Park.

This small national park of 59 square kilometers it is officially in Kanchanaburi province and is best accessed from Kanchanaburi if you are coming from BKK or south.
At the major intersection north of Knachanaburi go straight ahead on to road 3199 then take a right turn onto road 3086 then a left turn (sign posted) on to road 3480 which leads to the park.                                                                                                                                      From the north take the Utai Thani road 333 and follow it down to the turn off to 3086 then on to 3048. From anywhere else you will have to work it out yourself same as I did.

This park is best known for its caves the first of which winds its way up a stream and is quite popular and interesting with bats and a unique frog which barks like a dog. This cave is the only access to the part of the forest that is mostly visited and a good track of around 2 km goes from there up to a large cave at the top of the hill, the last part of this track consists of steep stairways which are a serious challenge for the unfit. There are a couple of waterfalls up this track and places where people swim.

 It would seem that it can be quite daunting for some up that track as last time we were there we came across a group of young people with worried looks on their faces gazing at their phones muttering that there was no Facebook access.

There is a dirt road to another waterfall they call the slider waterfall (one guess) which can be driven up in a reasonable sized car or pickup. There is also another road to a waterfall in the heart of the park that has always been closed off when we have been there, a situation which makes me want to go see whats up there. 


Interesting bird life both round the camping ground, up the track through the cave and the road to the slider waterfall, also monkeys to be seen at times.

There is a good camping ground with good toilets and several good houses for rent all with mains power. 

The park staff  are very keen not to lose anyone and keep a check on who goes up and comes down the track into the cave which is only opened at 8am and closed at 4.30pm. Staff patrol the track in the afternoon to make sure everyone is out by closing time, they also have staff stationed at the slider waterfall.

More Info at: National Park of Thailand, Online Reservation National Park of Thailand, Forest Park of Thailand, Thailand National Park, Thailand Forest Park, Wildlife and Plant Conservation Department, Royal Forest Department

A couple of the birds :

Blue-whistling Thrush



Chinese Sparrowhawk

----------


## birding

Phu Toei National Park
  This rarely visited park isin the Dan Chang district of Suphan Buri province and is really in 4 parts. A populated valley runs up the middle of the park with a road on the west side running for about 25km up to a very isolated Karan village, this road is not for the faint hearted and is really 4WD, there are waterfalls up this road.
  The HQ and most visited part of the park is east side of the valley where there is good camping and some accommodation with mains power. From there a road, also really 4WD although a large car or pickup with good ground clearance can handle it as long as it is dry, goes over the hill to another camping area on the east side of the park which has no mains power but has good road access from road 3008. On top of the hill on the road over from the HQ to the east side is the site of the Lauda Air Disaster ASN Aircraft accident Boeing 767-3Z9ER OE-LAV Phu Toey.






All that is left of the 767 that crashed here and the small shrine to remember those who perished.





The road up the valley crosses the park into Uthai Thani province cutting off a northern park, we haven’t visited the part of the park to the north of this road so don’t know what it is like.
  We have camped at Phu Toei on several occasions starting at the east side where we camped across the road from the toilets. There is interesting bird life not far from the camping ground and a lookout on top of the hill.
  We have driven over the hill and stayed at the HQ area and also camped 2km back up the road from the HQ down by a stream in the forest.  There is a better place to camp on this stream 1.5km up from the HQ. From there is an old road leading up through the forest that connects at the top of the hill to the road running past the plane crash site. Good birdlife in that area and wild pigs but didn’t see any other animals.
  On one trip we drove up to the Karan Village which is a tortuous drive mostly in first gear up the hill and stopped at one waterfall : 



 





As with most of the parks we have visited there has been a lot of work done there 

in the past however it has been let down by lack of maintenance, possibly through lack of funding but no doubt better management would help. However the staff are friendly and helpful and charges are minimal. In fact on my first visit I wasn’t charged at all.


  No food available in the park but shops are not far down the road and on one visit the local mobile grocery came round and we stocked up from them. 



  Not far from BKK and well worth a visit.

----------


## barrylad66

nice one birding. i enjoy going to the national parks, and next year i'm going to make more of an effort, get off my arse and back on my cycle and go exploring again..

----------


## birding

Another visit to the May Wong River

This part of the Mae Wong NP is mostly visited by locals who take their kids there to swim in the river although it really deserves more attention from those interested in birds as the bird life there is different from the top part of the park.

We camped in the camping ground by the rental houses where there is a beach on the river and a toilet and shower which has only got Thai style Toilets, There are western toilets in the community building overlooking the river, also power points for charging batteries and plugging in the laptop. There are also power points outside the rental houses.

They told us there had been no rain there for several months but we must have brought it with us for the night we arrived it rained and for the next 4 nights. The forest was extremely dry and the first 3 nights rain just soaked in but heavier rain on the fourth night started to run off although it made no difference to the river level which was low.



 

Mae Wong River looking downstream from below the conservation area.

People were working in the conservation area 5 KM up the river, they had planted out all the saplings and grasses that were growing there on our last visit and were preparing the beds for cuttings, seedlings and transplants. Local people were employed in this work and they were heading up the road just before 6 each morning. 





Part of the conservation area.

The area up the river was farmed and logged before the Park came into existence and there are still areas where there are few trees so it is good to see work being done to reforest these areas.

I spent most of my time wandering around off the river road with the camera with one trip up past the conservation area. With all the workers traveling up and down the road and some people camped in the buildings in the conservation area the animals that I saw so many tracks of on the last visit look to have moved away from the disturbance. This doesn’t seem to have worried the birds for there were plenty there to see and hear including 2 woodpeckers I hadn’t seen before the Great Slaty Woodpecker and a Rufus Woodpecker.




A White-bellied Woodpecker These are noisy birds, their banging on a tree can be heard well before they are seen and sounds like a demented chippie (carpenter).

We were told there are a family of otters living in the river by the camping area and we both saw one of them them swimming in the river but I was unable to get a photo, next trip.

I do like this part of the Mae Wong NP and will be going back but probably not till next year as there are other places on the ‘to go’ list. One of the staff told me he would take me to a remote part of the park next time we go and I look forward to that.


 


The camera batteries are charged and the tent is in the vehicle so we are off again in a couple of days to visit some friends then spend a few days at Thap Lan National Park on the way back, someplace I havent been before.

----------


## birding

Most who visit Thap Lan do so at the main HQ area off road 304 but as we like to get away from the hoards of chattering humans and explore where few others go we decided to try to find our way to a complex shown on Google Earth at GPS coordinates 14.371929, 102.286313.


  The name of this is only written in Thai and click gives another Thai script which roughly translates  to Ranger Station No3. We were going there from Buri Ram where we had been visiting friends and by some miss-communication we ended up at Lam Bpli Mat Dam ranger station No2 where we stayed for the first night.


  We were to find that there are ranger stations along the whole northern edge of the park but unfortunately most of them are understaffed with sometimes only one or two people stationed at each which means they cant do much more than check who goes in and out through their particular station. This means the whole length of the park border is quite porous with illegal loggers and poachers who know the area having easy access.


  Fortunately the army have patrols stationed at the larger ranger stations which are acting as forest rangers and are responding to reports of poaching or illegal logging. We were to see the results of some of the seized logs and vehicles when we eventually got to ranger station No3.


 
A selection of the vehicles seized from illegal loggers.


 

Some others.



One of the home made trollies used to cart logs out of the forest.




A couple more and some of the seized logs.




A pile of trolly wheels that gives some idea how many they have caught in the act.




From Lam Bpli Mat we used GPS to get to Ranger Station No3 which is called Kong Nam Mun a name which does not appear on any of the web sites on the park. We camped there for four nights (no charge) and got to know a very helpful young forest ranger named Guy who spoke English and took us to several other ranger stations as well as up the old road through the park.


  This station is situated on the northern end of an old road through the middle of the park which is now closed to the public. We were able to drive 21km up this road before we came to a muddy patch which looked too much for our old 2WD wagon. The first part of the road which is better than some of the public roads to other places we were taken is through second growth forest then into virgin forest. We didnt have to travel far up the road to see elephant droppings but they were all old so no problem with encounters of the elephant kind. We also saw footprints of deer, cattle species of some kind and one of the smaller cats.


  We were told that camera traps in the area have identified 8 different tigers and photographed bears. These traps are checked every month so there is an ongoing record of what is in the area in being built up.


  There is a 2.5km walking track 13.5km up the old road and I walked it with Guy one misty morning, quite a bit of sign of wild pig and cattle along the track but no sightings. The mist and thick jungle made it difficult to see or get photos of any of the birdlife which we could hear but not see. An interesting walk well worth the effort.


  We also did a night trip up the road but failed to see much in the headlights other than rabbits, the rear end of what was probably a deer disappearing into the forest and the bright eyes of birds that I took to be nightjars that flew off before I could get any sort of ID.


  Guy took us to 3 other ranger stations where we walked in the forest and I got some photos of birds, butterflies and wild flowers. There were people collecting mushrooms in one of these places and the lady boss was in for that as she loves her mushrooms. Allowing the locals access for gathering mushrooms and herbs keeps them onside and does no harm to the forest, better having them as friends than enemies.


 

Ranger station No 12.


The ranger station is fairly primitive with Thai style toilets, no accommodation or tents for hire or eating places although not far down the road there are plenty small roadside eateries. There are also problems with staff in these places for getting dedicated people who are willing to do the hard yards of forest protection in remote areas is no easy task. Even with the ones like young Guy who want to do the right thing by the forests there are problems with leadership from above as those on the ground can only do so much without strong direction from the leaders.


 
HQ building Ranger Station No 3 with army tent in the left background and seized logs on the right.


  Well worth the visit from our point of view and we will keep in touch with Guy for he now has a Facebook page and we have his phone number.  There are rarely any visitors to that part of the park and Guy would really like to see more so if anyone is interested let me know and I will put you in touch with him.


  Will we be going back? Dont know, as it is a long trip for us, took us 7 hours to get home through traffic but if we ever go to that part of the country again for any reason we will for sure be visiting.


  And the birdlife, I ended up with 3 new species for me with some of the best right outside our tent in the trees above the toilets. There is also great potential farther up the road where we were hampered in what we could see by the mist.




A sub adult of the endangered *Elongated Tortoise* (_Indotestudo elongata found at one of the ranger stations_

----------


## birding

A part of Huai Kha Khaeng Wildlife Sanctuary that is in trouble.


  As part of our Go to new places strategy we picked the part of Huai Kha Khaeng Wildlife Sanctuary called Huai Mae Dee as our next destination. After most of the way on good roads, although there are a couple of steep uphill corners around 12km north of Ban Rai that required the use of first gear. We got to the last 5km of dirt road before the HQ and camping area which in itself was OK but the bridges over several streams consisted of large logs laid side by side, a sight not for the faint hearted, but we have been in some pretty rough places so we carried on and negotiated them without trouble.


 



Log bridges on the way to Huia Mae Dee.



After reporting to the office we set up camp in a good size camping area that is serviced with Thai style toilets and showers. 



 

Camp under the trees.


There is also a house for rent with 2 separate rooms with 2 beds each and 2 dormitory type buildings with mattresses on the floor. I discovered the house had a western toilet which was unlocked so I snuck in there to do my business, much more comfortable for a farang. Power is solar with lights in the toilets and plugs for charging batteries up near the HQ building.





House for the use of guests and visitors, my toilet the white door.




The 2 Dorm buildings with the bird perch tree in the background.



Next morning I headed for what is called a nature trail but ended up on a road that leads through the sanctuary into the interior, I was to find out that his was because the local villagers had been using the entrance to the nature trail as access to the road and had worn a track which bypassed the turn to the nature trail. I was passed by about a dozen locals walking up this road on their way to collect mushrooms. This is where the trouble comes in for as this is a wildlife sanctuary these people are not supposed to be there at all.





Off to collect mushrooms, baskets used in place of backpacks.



On talking with the staff it seems there is little or nothing they can do to stop the people from the nearest village from doing pretty much as they like and that includes poaching and selling the meat of endangered species. We were told this is because there are only 9 staff to look after 13,000 rai area of forest and they are continually threatened and intimidated by the villagers. Apparently the last time poachers were caught and taken to the police the villagers blocked the road by felling trees across it so no vehicle could get in or out. Why those who are working there are not given the support they need I dont know, a job for the army.


  This area is the last refuge of a herd of wild Water Buffalo, the only one left in Thailand that is said to number between 20 and 60, losing even one or two to poachers endangers the survival of the species so something needs to urgently be done. When I finally found the correct track to the much neglected nature trail I came across sign of a lone wild Water Buffalo, probably a lone young bull which had been evicted from the main herd for getting to friendly with the females the herd bull considered his own. I got very close to this animal one morning seeing where it had lain down, probably to sleep for the night and where it had been feeding and a large heap of fresh excrement. A few more meters through the thick forest I could smell the animal and as they are reputed to be unfriendly beasts resenting intrusion and prone to charge any human they see I backed off and headed back the way I had come.


  Footnote for those worried about double standards: I am assured they charge farang the same as they charge Thai. 



  The nature trail goes to a stream crossing on an easy to follow track that branches off to the right of the well- worn track to the road just past a bamboo bridge, but from there on it disappears so I made no effort to hunt around for it instead one day heading up the stream on the far side and the next down. As my main interest in in birds followed by animals, butterflies and wild flowers going out of my way to look for long lost tracks is not something I need to do.


  So Birds, I recorded almost 40 species with 4 new to me with probably the best place right at our camp site where there is a dead tree behind the buildings which is a popular perch in the early mornings and evenings. There was a flock of about 20 Pied Hornbills that flew past each morning heading into the rising sun three of them were good enough to stop for a rest and a photo on the dead tree on a couple of mornings.




 Butterflies are everywhere and I took some photos of flowers, the only things that dont fly away.
  There is sign of few animals, no doubt a consequence of the intrusion by locals. Dont get me wrong I have nothing against locals being allowed to gather mushrooms, bamboo shoots or herbs in buffer zones of national parks or even peripheral areas of a wildlife sanctuary. However the locals here, and there would have been between 50 and a 100 of them went in and out of the forest on one day we were there starting before daylight and still going after dark. But in this place they were penetrating 6 to 10 km into the forest and the animals had pretty much cleared out of the area.


  While National Parks are areas for human recreation as well as the conservation of forests and animals Wildlife Sanctuaries are supposed to be for the conservation, research and protection of the forests, animals, birds and other natural occupants not for people. Strictly speaking I shouldnt even be there but then I like to think I might be able to make a contribution to the knowledge of the place by recording what I see.



  Footnote /2: 5 nights camped there and again no charge, but we did invite the boss man and one of the rangers for a meal one evening and gave our left over food to a family that worked there.


We are off again Tuesday for another week in a place we havent been before, doing what I want to do in this wonderful country.

----------


## birding

General
Not such an easy place to find as most other parks as it is not well signposted, probably the best way is to turn off highway 33 at Sa Kaew and follow the road for 22 KM to the park entrance.




For the first time I was charged the Farang price of 200B, Thai price 20B, we were told this is charged regardless of whether you are a resident in Thailand or not. I dont mind really for in some places we have not been charged at all so things balance out and this is a one off charge and if you are staying more than one day you can come and go as you wish. And hay, in this case there does seem to be a lot of work going on ranger wise with a group of illegal loggers caught while we were there and regular patrols and groups of rangers camped out in remote parts of the forest as well as ranger training. Dont mind paying if the protection work is being put in.

 There are plenty of small places to eat close to the park entrance and small shops with most everything you have forgotten or need, a fuel station is also a couple of KM down the road. A pleasant enough place especially up the top camping ground although it can get crowded on weekends or holidays, will be better once they get the power back on.

 The road up to the top has some quite deep rain ruts in places and care is needed in any vehicle, not advisable to try it in a small low car.

There is a sign at the second checkpoint saying that no tracks may be walked without a ranger and penalties apply (whatever they may be) if you do so, be warned.

 Birds: We stayed 3 nights at the top camping ground and another 3 at the HQ. I only recorded (photos) 18 species but 3 were new to me so with them and seeing 2 Guar it made it a worthwhile trip.

 Butterflies: Are what this park is known for, it is said that over 200 species have been identified from the park and they are everywhere, in the forest, on the road and in the camping areas. I took photos of several species I have never seen before and have yet to identify.

*Headquarters*
Headquarters and the first checkpoint are located 22km north of Sa Kaew, the checkpoint is marked as km-zero which is the reference point to other attractions on the main road to north. There is a visitor center, a smaller restaurant, basic facilities and a camping ground in HQ area. There are tents and accessories available for rent as well as few bungalows.

 HQ camping ground is quite large and serviced by 3 toilet blocks which are good with both Thai and western style toilets there is also disabled toilets with wheelchair access.



 Lighting at night with plugs for charging, this is turned off in the daytime, the lights were turned on the first night we stayed there but were not on the second two nights. Batteries can be charged at the adjacent convention center where I also plugged in my laptop.

 There is a HQ internet connection but I did not ask if it can be used, phone coverage is good. Ants are also a problem here and frogs in the toilet, check before you sit.




*Pang Sida Waterfall*
This 10m high waterfall is easily accessible by a short track off the main road 1.7km north of headquarters. It has water all year round but as any waterfall in the country best to visit during the rainy season.
This waterfall is a popular place and full of chattering Thai slopping around in the water and eating and drinking, more so on weekends.

*Namtok Pha Takien Waterfall*
I was informed I could not go along this trail on my own and must have a ranger go with me as a guide. They would not even tell me where the start of the trail was so I did not get to walk this trail as I do not want or like to have rangers with me. Anyone wanting to walk this trail will have to ask at the visitor center to make an appointment to arrange a ranger as a guide.

 *Nature Trail and Butterfly Area* 
About 3.5 km from the entrance, at the second checkpoint, is the main butterfly puddling area, where a host of butterflies can be studied and photographed. From here the loop Nature Trail runs for 1.8 km through some excellent-looking evergreen forest.
I started to walk this nature trail one morning but as it had very obviously not been used for some time and was a rocky track through thick forest with little chance of seeing anything I gave it away after a hundred or so meters and headed back to the road and up to the viewpoint.

*Butapot Nature Trail and the Gaur Grasslands*

Starting at 6 km along the road is a wide track - not drivable as a locked gate crosses the track - signed as the Butapot Nature Trail.
I walked this trail (4WD) which is well signposted with good information in excellent English. I saw a group of Siamese Fireback on the track and a Guar on the grassland.






The track which continues from the observation tower branch leads through open grassland and is marked (Authorized entry only do not walk). Heed that sign for you can only disturb anything that is on or about that grassland for as well as being a feeding area it is also a hunting area for tiger.

*Huai Nam Yen Campsite*

Named by the nearby waterfall, this camping ground is located 18.5km north of headquarters next to Huai Nam Yen Ranger Station.

A good place to camp with reasonable toilets also inhabited by frogs one western style (lift the seat to see the frogs) but Thai style bucket showers.

A tree branch has fallen on the visitor center building and broken part of the roof so it is no longer in use.




There are also two open sided buildings where tents can be pitched in bad weather.



 Normally there is power by solar array but the night before we arrived there had been a violent electrical storm which had knocked out the power, this meant there was no place to charge camera batteries. Staff are friendly but no English, the small ants are not so friendly so if you camp there go prepared to deal with them, very few mossies but small flies and bees that sting can be a problem, there is the same problem with the ants at the camp ground at the HQ. No phones or internet.

 *Huai Nam Yen Waterfall*
Accessible by nearly 2km long circular trail from Huai Nam Yen Camp Site. The trail is easy to hike and and takes one hour to complete. 

 One entrance to this trail is on the side of a stream crossing on the HQ side of the road from the campsite once the entrance is found it is an easy trail to follow down the side of the stream. At one place you must go down the stream bed then back on to the trail. 
Once the waterfall is reached, about 3m high, cross the stream and find the entrance to the trail that leads back to the road. Not far up this track it is blocked by a fallen tree, from there go to your right to another small stream which you cross then find the entrance to the track on the other bank. From there it is an easy track up to the road. 
There is a broken sign where this track joins the road which is very difficult to see. This is the best way to get to the waterfall if that is what you want to see. Only animal sign was old pig sign, plenty of bird calls but could not see them through the thick trees.

 *Thap Sung Waterfall*
Accessible by a 2km long trail starting 21km north from headquartern and 2.4km north from 2nd campsite (Huai Nam Yen Campsite).
The trail continues another few km and splits to two directions leading to Tharn PlaPlueng Waterfall and Tham Khang Khao Waterfall. Unfortunately there are no clear signs to keep hikers on right track on these two trails and hiker find it difficult to indistinguishable it from animal tracks.

 This trail is a 4WD track but driving it should not be attempted as there are fallen trees across the track in places and nowhere to turn round, it is easy to walk with no steep bits..
When I walked this track on 19/11/15 there were 2 camera traps on the track, quite a lot of bird activity (calls) but very difficult to see anything. There were fresh Gaur tracks in places and a tiger pug mark close to the road.


 
Once a stream is reached the waterfall is presumably downstream from there as there is noise of falling water, I did not go to look.
On the far side of this stream there is an old road leading downstream (and possibly continuing up), (presumably logging) I followed it a short way through some bamboo forest before turning and heading back.

 There is sign of people camping close to the water, probably illegal loggers or poachers so extreme caution is advised as the loggers and poachers are known to shoot at anyone who disturbs them. This was one of the reasons given why a ranger should accompany anyone walking any of the trails.


*Viewpoint* 
The viewpoint at 25 km provides excellent views over the surrounding hills.
I went to this viewpoint on the first evening we were there, which is as far as you can drive and there was a Guar feeding on the other side of the fence from the parking area. It was obscured by vegetation and I only saw it as I started to turn the car, at that point I was within 10m of it and it took no notice of the car and carried on feeding. I got out with the camera and took photos then followed it down the old road (4WD track) which continues from the parking area, it still ignored me continuing to munch on grass as it wandered down the track.





A couple of days later I followed this track for a few hundred meters, in spite of the sign which said in Thai Danger no entry and saw quite a bit of birdlife and some wild pig sign and also some people sign, probably poachers. This is where the danger lies as these people will not hesitate to shoot you if they are seen they have also been known to set firearm traps with trip wires. A ranger was recently shot with one of these at another national park.

Will I go back? Probably not as it is almost 300KM from home and there are many other places I have not as yet been.

----------


## david44

> Another visit to the May Wong River


Great stuff I've been to Mae Wong but never seen otters, what size appearance are they, when might be a good season/time to see them?

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
> Another visit to the May Wong River
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff I've been to Mae Wong but never seen otters, what size appearance are they, when might be a good season/time to see them?



About the size of a small dog or very large cat, black or dark grey. Nothing else around like them so if you see one you will know what it is.

The ones I saw were in the river in front of the houses that are for rent. Staff said there is a family of then lives there although I only saw one, probably the same one on two occasions Evenings or early mornings would be best times.

----------


## Dapper

Good thread Birding - Cheers.

A few shots from Tam Lod (Cave of Lod, Lod's Cave) in Pang Mapha, about 

30 clicks from Pai in Mae Hong Son (on the loop)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tham_Lot_cave

19°31'57.7"N 98°16'10.7"E

Best time to go is sunset when all the birds return into the cave system.

Don't price-gouge Farang - 550 baht for a bamboo raft which seats four 

(Thai or Farang) - includes 2 guides/raftsmen.

Trip lasts about 2 hours.

Well worth a visit.

----------


## Troy

Great stuff birding and good info on what to expect at the different parks. Too busy at home again this year to go walkabout but will use this info in the future.

----------


## birding

After a couple of false starts finally got underway on my own around midday on a Tuesday, only 130km from home so an easy trip. At the East entrance to the park I was met by the ranger we have become friendly with and he was keen to show me a bird watching hide he has built overlooking a water trough he has put in the forest. I set up the tent first then went with him to have a look. The hide is big enough and has chairs for half a dozen people and the trough which he keeps filled with water is surrounded with logs for birds to perch on. He tells me about 30 species have been recorded coming to drink and bathe which is not surprising as the whole area is extremely dry with the trough the only good water. He charges 200b for the use of the hide which is reasonable considering the work he has put in on his own initiative.



Fresh from their bath in the trough at the hide, Blue-Bearded Bee Eaters.


  I went back and finished setting up camp. The ground is extremely hard from lack of moisture and the tent pegs were bending, same went for the west (HQ) side of the park which if anything was even drier with the ground cracking from lack of moisture. Fires have spread over both sides of the hill. After camp was set up I spent the evening in the hide and saw a fair list of birds.



Another one that came to drink and bathe, Black-naped Monarch (male)

 Next day there were 5 others who had use of the hide so I went to some other places I have been before then out to eat and to a local Wednesday evening market to stock up on some food for the next day.
  Although I normally prefer to walk around in the forest on Thursday I spent the morning and evening in the hide and saw three new species of birds for me as well as around 20 others and a couple of snakes and a small ground squirrel that came to drink.




A non feathered visitor.

 Friday I packed up and drove over the hill to the HQ camping area where there is mains power for charging batteries. After going out for a feed a couple of hundred meters down the road where an old lady puts on real nice Thai food I spent Friday afternoon then Saturday and Sunday mornings wandering around some of the old logging roads on that side of the park, as I said fires had been all over the area with some still burning close to the HQ. Although early in the year for this to happen it is a normal thing in this area and I am told it is caused by bamboo spontaneously combusting in the heat. I didnt believe this to start with till I saw some fires in very isolated places where no people had been, so yes it would seem it is true. The fire doesnt leap into the air as you sometimes see in other parts of the world but creeps along the ground burning dead leaves and branches. In a normal season this doesnt affect the mature trees but does burn the saplings and grasses that are the food of browsing and grazing animals such as deer and must kill off a considerable number of insects which would affect the birds food supply. 




The HQ camping ground can get a bit crowed on weekends.

 This year with the lack of rain and the hot dry season still to come I note that the bamboo, which is the main plant of this forest, is turning yellow and shedding its leaves This can be seen from a distance as brownish-yellow hillsides with green spots which are the mature evergreen trees. If the drought does kill off the bamboo it will have a devastating effect on the forests of this area as well as on the animal and birdlife.


  So far birds are still about in good number and I recorded over 40 species with 5 new to me, I also disturbed a deer which surprised me as I had never seen one in that area before and never expected there to be any large animals around after the fires, wild pig sign which I have seen on previous trips was absent so they have moved out.

----------


## palexxxx

Well done to the ranger for showing some initiative.

----------


## birding

4 nights at Chong Yen Mae Wong National Park.

  The closer we got to the park the thicker the smoke got, a very bad sign for it meant major fires in the forest.

  And so it turned out, fire had been right up from the gate up to and past the Krating viewpoint with the smoke of fires visible from Khun Nam Yen and Chong Yen, thats over 30KM of forest burnt with the fires still burning and no way of stopping them for the forest and the ground is extremely dry and the dry season has not as yet got underway properly with no real rain expected for a couple of months.

  Up on top at Chong Yen the air was reasonably clear and birds abundant as well as animals and animal sign, I saw a pair of Yellow-throated Marten on the road and one raided our camp one night looking for food.




Yellow-throated Marten

There was a troop of Phayres leaf Monkeys on the old Umphang road and sign of Wild Pig and Elephant farther down the road. 


  This old road is nothing but a bush track now although it is obvious that in the past it has been a road, I went farther down than I have ever been before past the second of two small streams of running water, an interesting walk with photos of several birds along the way.




Mountain Imperial Pigeon


  There is a small hide a short way down the road where I spent a couple of hours and got some photos of birds coming to drink and bathe at a small pool. There is also a feeding station that the staff have set up on the side of the camping area below their accommodation which regularly produces otherwise hard to find bird species, this seems to have taken over from the other places in the gullies down the main road where there used to be hides.




Yellow-cheeked Tit


  They have upgraded the toilets since I was last there with both western and Thai style toilets and real showers, cold water only. There are lights in the toilets that are turned off around 10 with power from a solar array and generator.


  After seeing the state of the fire at Mae Wong, at Phu Toei farther south, seeing them cutting fire breaks at Mae Wong River and knowing that the farmers at Huai Mae Dee will have burnt their corn stubble right up to the boundary with the sanctuary with the fires spreading  I have serious concerns that the whole western forest complex is vulnerable to fire which will devastate the forest and the habitat of the wild animals and birds. 


  I managed to photograph over 30 species of birds with 8 new to me so from my point of view it was a successful trip.




Asian Paradise Flycatcher

----------


## birding

Not actually a national park but a little used access point to the Huai Kha Kaeng Wildlife Sanctuary.

31 March headed off on my own for a few days in the forest with the first stop Huai Mae Dee. Smoke was quite bad on the way through Bahn Rai and up the road but I could see there had been some rain. The forest had burnt for as far as I went both up the road and down the stream, a lot of bamboo has been killed and some mature trees toppled as well, hopefully the rain has been enough to put out any fires that were still burning.


  Finished setting up camp just as a shower of rain started, when it stopped I headed up the forest road for an evening look round to be caught in the next shower, some fresh deer tracks and old elephant sign on the road but not much birdlife. One of the consequences of fires then rain is that he lack of undergrowth makes walking easy and the rain softened the dead leaves so it was also quiet. There were signs of recovery with a few new shoots appearing as well as some flowers. Back at camp there is a Red-billed Magpie nest in a tree in the camp ground and a couple of Green Imperial Pigeons in another tree.




Green Imperial Pigeon


  Next morning complete with brolly in my pack to make sure it didnt rain I went down the track to the stream crossed over and went down the other side. It wasnt till I crossed back over farther down  that I got anything worth taking a photo of, there I came across a mixed flock of laughing thrush, woodpeckers and drongo, took photos of Greater Yellownape, Grey-headed Woodpecker and Lesser-necklaced Laughingthrush all are new area records for me. Saw White-crested Laughing thrush, spangled and Greater-racket-tailed Drongo and an Accipitor that I didnt get a chance to ID. Back at camp it piddled down for most of the afternoon but in a brief pause just before dark I had a walk round the camp ground and saw 7 Green Imperial Pigeons in a tall tree. And a raptor which pounced on a squirrel in a treetop then when it looked around and saw me took off and dropped the dead squirrel, had to apologise for messing up its dinner and never even got a usable photo.




Greater Yellownape


  Next morning the rain had cleared and some white flowers had sprung up under a tree by the toilets then during breakfast Red-billed Blue Magpies and Racket-tailed Drongos were buzzing around, a Greater Flameback was tapping on a tree and a Red Jungle Fowl walked past, good omens. Back down the stream this morning but stayed on the camp side, had not gone far when a pair of Yellow-throated Martens appeared in a patch of bamboo and I managed to get a reasonable photo. A bit farther on there was a Giant-Black Squirrel feeding in a fruiting tree, got my best photo so far of one of them, sat around and watched for a while expecting birds to join the meal, only bird that arrived, to the consternation of the squirrel which must have imagined itself as a menu item, was a Crested Serpent Eagle, another photo OP. Next on the way down the track was a little Indochinese Ground Squirrel, looks like a mammal day today.  I thought I had it made when I came on fresh tracks and droppings of a bovine, probable a lone Banteng by the size of the footprints. Was tracking it down towards the stream when I was distracted by a grove of fruiting trees with a flock of Pied Hornbills feasting on them, as I sat down to watch a Great Hornbill took off with a whoosh of wings and a flash of yellow, unfortunately it didnt come back. There were Green Imperial Pigeons in there as well with many smaller birds the only one of which I could ID was a Golden-fronted Leafbird. Left them to it to get back to camp before the anticipated afternoon rain and on the way saw an, as yet to be IDd, falcon land in a tree across the stream and a Great Hornbill fly past. The rain didnt come and stars appeared as the rain had cleared most of the smoke from the air. Just on dark several night birds, probably owls landed briefly on the trees around the tent but no chance of photos.




Giant Black Squirrel


  Next morning I headed back to where I had seen the hornbills and yes they were still there feeding on the same trees. They all took off when I arrived including 2 Great Hornbills identifiable by the sound of their wings. Sat down and waited for them to come back which took a while, in the meantime Gibbons started calling, one family from the top of the tallest tree in the grove, I could see movement but no chance of a photo through all the branches and leaves. Eventually the Pied Hornbills started to come back I reckon there would have been at least 20 of them. A couple of Green Imperial Pigeons appeared along with a pair of Asian Fairy Bluebirds the first time I have seen them there. No Great Hornbills unfortunately nor much hoped for Rufous or Ticklles both of which have been seen in the area but not by me. On the way back to camp I got a photo of a Greater Necklaced Laughingthrush to go with the lessor I got yesterday, just before I got back to camp a deer took off, Samba by the size.


  Next day was to be my last as I had run out of food and I walked up the road that goes into the interior of the sanctuary where they wont let me drive. Lots of bird activity with Racket-tailed Treepie, Barwinged Flycatcher Shrike, Black-naped Oriole among others,  and 2 new species for me Grey-chinned Minivet and Grey-headed Parakeet which were in a flock of 6 or 8 birds. There was also fresh sign of elephant, cattle, deer and a small species of cat that had left footprints in some mud, most of the sign was between the second and third bridge which had a large tree fallen over it. Lots of potential and I would have liked to have stayed on longer. but I will return some time in the future. 





Bai Mai Dai


  General
  The whole area down the stream is full of old Elephant sign, probably before the fires, they have been feeding on the reeds in the stream bed and look to have been living there for some time, once things grow again there is a good chance they will be back. Also fresh deer sign of at least 2 species of deer and the fire has exposed some old burrows probably porcupine or some other burrowing animal. Unfortunately there was also people sign with old camp fires and garbage, no doubt poachers. There are still some areas where the fire has not touched but where it has been, it is very bad. Photos dont really give a good idea of the devastation.


  The nature trail that is shown on maps and on some web sites is pretty much nonexistent from the other side of the stream, there have also in the past been tracks down both sides of the stream with signs identifying species of tree, there are still some remains of these blue signs to be seen and it is a shame that the work that has been done in the past has now been lost by neglect. I see this almost everywhere I go with overgrown tracks, berms washed out that have been put in gullies to prevent erosion and damaged buildings. All it needs is a little care and maintenance on an annual basis but it never seems to get done.


  The camping area was starting to take on a green tinge with new grass as the rain brought new growth unfortunately next it will be mushroom season and the locals will once again be causing a disturbance, that place needs some serious policing but at present there seems to be only 3 or 4 rangers stationed there, with one on the main gate one at the HQ building on radio watch there is little that can be done at present.

----------


## katie23

Thanx for the pics & posts, very interesting. I didn't know that there are squirrels in Th.

----------


## Dapper

> I didn't know that there are squirrels in Th


Plenty of them - many of them white.

Wonderful characters too  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Thanx for the pics & posts, very interesting. I didn't know that there are squirrels in Th.


Oh dear, yes!

At least a dozen varieties - a few native to Thailand, but largely considered indigenous to the broader SE Asia region.

----------


## Troy

^ Some tasty varieties as well...according to the locals

----------


## birding

We had a list of National Parks we wanted to visit and we managed to have a look at most of them, some we stayed more nights than others depending on what we found, the trip took us just over 2 months.

First and last stop was Kaeng Krachan NP, a place certainly worthy of 2 stops but it was the last place on the trip I will leave it till last.

The next park we stopped at was :

*Huai Yang Waterfall National Park*.

 First impressions, clean and well maintained with a good camping area and toilets with a restaurant open most of the day. Vendors turn up during the day selling meat, fish, ice and cakes.


  The track up the waterfalls is easy and well maintained, the most notable bird is Bluewinged Pita which are numerous and easily seen up to the third waterfall above that Bulbuls are dominant but difficult to ID with Blue-whistling thrush also easily seen. There are also large rodent looking things which race around very quickly so I was unable to get a photo.




Blue-whistling Thrush


  Around the camping area Indian Roller fly around as well as Barbet and Drongo.
  The area across the small bridges from the camp site warrants more investigation as there is a fair bit of bird life in that area. 





Green Eared barbet


A problem there are dogs from the temple just down the road, I saw several wandering around on their own up around the waterfalls and when I went up to the first waterfall in the evening to see if any birds came down to bath 3 monks turned up with 10 dogs following along behind, that ensured there would be little birdlife however in spite of their presence I still saw 2 Blue Winged Pita.




 

Blue-winged Pita



  A place worthy of more time than the 2 nights we spent there.

----------


## birding

I was keen to get to this park as I had read some great reviews of what was to be found here however what we found was not up to expectations. I had read of others seeing up to 70 bird species in a day but very few of those showed themselves for me with the only hornbills being the pair I saw flying.


  For a start nowhere was it mentioned that they have an office hours policy that you are not allowed to leave the camping ground before 8am and must return by 5pm a policy I have never seen at any other national park I have visited. This to me in unacceptable as it wastes the best 2 hours of the morning when it is cool and, arguably, bird life is at its peak.


  There is a big camping ground which seems little used as we were the only ones camped there for the first 2 nights, small toilets only one of each, M&F, a long way from camp however they are clean with a western style toilet as well as Thai. The showers are the best I have seen with good water pressure.


  There are two main trails to waterfalls which start about a K up the road from the camping area at a picnic, parking place where kids and big kids can slop around in the water where 2 streams converge the short trail, about 300m, to the Tam Nang Waterfall starts across a bridge on the left of the parking area, this is on the larger of the 2 streams and is quite a nice waterfall. I walked this on the afternoon we arrived, saw very little birdlife other than at a bird bathing spot at the parking area, birds there were all Bulbul of 3 or 4 species which I havent IDd yet. I spent a bit of time watching and saw 2 Hornbill fly to a roost out of sight high on the hill, I then got told off for getting back to camp after 5pm.


  Orange-bellied Flowerpecker.



The other trail to the Ton Dang Waterfall is longer and with more birdlife, I got photos of Chestnut-crowned Forktail and some other birds along this stream, also heard and glimpsed Bamboo Woodpecker but no photos. There is a sign 50m before the waterfall and here a short track leads to where guides have set up a feeding place for Pita. Regardless of how you feel of the ethics of feeding to attract wild birds and animals this seems to be the only realistic chance to get photos of Hooded and Banded Pita. I snuck in once the guides had left with their clients and as well as smaller birds got some good photos of the 2 species of Pita. There is a Hooded Pita that has laid claim to the place and chases away any small birds which makes it difficult to get a look at any small species.


Chestnut-crowned Forktail.


  Another trail is a steep one which branches off to the right about 50m along the Ton Dang Waterfall trail it heads steeply uphill then to the left  along a ridge top to end at a fallen tree. This trail may in the past have continued on but I could find no sign of it. Ropes have been put along most of the steep part of this trail which are a help both going up and down and it appears some surveying has been done up on top as there are marker pegs with string between them and red paint on trees. This trail is through thick mature forest and allows no opportunity to see the few birds that are calling. 



  One more rarely used track goes to the left off the road to the parking-picnic area, it starts less than 100m from the camping ground and crosses the stream before following a small stream up to a waterfall, the last part of the track is in the stream bed and would be dangerous if there was a lot of water in the stream. By the look of the discarded PVC pipes this was at one time the camp water supply. With lots of little fish in the pools and minimal disturbance this should be ideal habitat for Forest Kingfishers but neither sight nor sound of them did I encounter, nor were there any other birds to be seen, only photos I got were of a pair of Gibbons in the top of a tree.




  I took Ying with me on the last evening up to where guides have been feeding birds and when we got to the short track to the feeding spot a Banded Pita followed us apparently looking for food, it hopped around in front of us, it was very tame and at one stage Ying was walking around following it taking pictures with both her camera and her phone, a Hooded Pita also turned up briefly. 
  I know from experience that guides have to provide clients with what they pay for but have to question the practice of getting birds (or animals) to the stage of expecting food and possibly relying on being fed. There is probably only one Banded Pita and one Hooded Pita that is using that feeding station as that is all we saw.


  No large animal sign at all other than primates, Dusky Langur and Gibbons.  Not as many squirrels as most other places but I did get a photo of a Common Tree Shrew.


Common Tree Shrew.

----------


## birding

First impressions, staff not so friendly, not happy we wanted to camp as Tourists are supposed to stay at their bungalows or one of the many resorts, eat at restaurants and hire guides. Camping site a disaster area, not going to attempt to put up a tent in that mess so we went to the other side of the road where there was a little grass but the ground is very stony and almost impossible to get a tent peg all the way in.


  The so called narrow trail is a series of deteriorating concrete staircases which leads to a stream with a swing bridge with a sign Closed for repair, even the sign is in need of repair , and this sign on the trail :




  There is a trail which continues on the other side of the bridge which I presumed was the trail that continued to the waterfall but as I had seen very little bird life I turned round and headed back to camp.


  Next day I tried the other trail which is in fact a road that goes for 7km and which follows the river with side tracks to the river which mostly go to swimming spots or are loops where the guides take their clients to walk in the forest.


  Down a side track a bit over a kilometer down the road by a sign telling of bamboo there is what appears to be a Broadbill nest under construction so I hung around and was rewarded by the sight of a pair of Red and Black Broadbill presumably the owners of the nest, unfortunately not very good photos due to a misty morning . When I went back the next morning hoping to get better photos the broadbill did not appear but instead a Chestnut-naped Forktail hopped into sight for a brief photo OP and a Wallaces Hawk Eagle landed in a tree across the stream for a long range shot.


Wallace's Hawk Eagle.


   On both days I carried on to a sign pointing to Wing Hin Waterfall about two and a half KM down the road, never did see the waterfall but there is some interesting trees at the river crossing which were attracting small birds which I was able to get some photos of including this Blue-winged Leafbird.




  I have since heard from annoyed tourists that there is a ranger station about half a kilometer farther down that road where anyone who has not hired a guide is charged 1000 baht if they want to walk any farther. There is nothing to tell of this before you get there and that charge is causing a lot of resentment, fortunately I didnt go that far.

----------


## birding

There was very little information about this park anywhere on the internet, the only thing I could find was that it had been a hideout for communists back in the sixties so we had to do everything by touch.


  The HQ about is 100m off the main road (401) at the 21km milestone east of Khao Sok NP.


  First impressions, great setting flanked by 2 massive rock pillers, good place to camp around the helicopter pad, staff friendly and very helpful, they dont get many foreigners, boss speaks a little English, toilets clean and well maintained, there is a restaurant area where we charge batteries and I wrote a few things on the laptop but no food service. 







The park is also know for a large flower which was not in bloom at the time we were there.






  There is a 2km nature trail starting from behind the HQ that leads to a big tree, there are also other access points 3 of which we explored. This is a little visited Park with great potential and I recommend it to anyone who plans to be in the area. There were what I would call civilisation birds around the HQ like Common Myna and Magpie Robin plus some others on ripe bananas and a flowering tree up behind the staff houses as well as a pair of interesting little striped Squirrels racing around in the trees above our camp.




Burmese Striped Squirrel


  We were taken to what is called Bamboo on a 4WD track through rubber and palm oil plantations and into the forest they then showed us the start of the trail. They told us that no foreigner had been to that place for 13 years. We didnt get to the Bamboo place as we lost the track on top of the ridge but we had another go a few days later after getting farther directions from staff this time we failed even to get to the start of the track up the hill as there had been heavy rain and even in 4WD the track proved too slippery so we walked the last 200m to where we had parked the previous time. I did however get some bird photos and information from a lady working in a palm oil plantation, she told us that 20 years ago there were lots of animals in the area including Tigers and Bears but now everything is gone.


Male Brown-throated Sunbird


  We spent 2 nights in a comfortable rental house at Klong Boon Naak ranger station No 2, it is a ranger station 5km up a road about 10km back towards Khao Sok. The road gets progressively worse and the last stream crossing is definitely 4WD territory. The place is on a stream that comes from the forest, it is possible to camp there but we chose to leave our tent set up at the HQ. I walked a fair way up the stream and up a track that led to the ridge top, difficult to see birds in the thick forest but I could hear calls of Great Aegus farther along the ridge and came across a patch about 6m X 3m that had been cleared of leaves which I presumed is a display area, I sat down and watched with soap,emm, hope in my soul for a time but no birds turned up.


  There are Chestnut-Naped Forktail and kingfishers in the stream, got photos of the Forktail but all I saw of the Kingfishers was them in fast flight past me, other birds seen were Bulbul and sunbirds. For anyone seriously wanting to track down Great Argus this might just be a very good place to look.


  We then moved on to Nam Tok Ton Yai ranger station No 3 which due to a misunderstanding I had thought was the access to the old communist area but that it turns out is from the HQ area via the big tree track. We only stayed one night as there are limited tracks and unlimited leaches. I still managed to get good photos of both male and female Crimson-breasted Flowerpeckers, new species for me, on a fruiting tree where we stayed.






  If you are in the area dont by-pass this one.


  Robby

----------


## birding

Not an easy place to find as it is poorly signposted, we arrived at this park just before dark  got the tent up and slept.


  First impressions, looks good with western style toilets but no showers but I have the technology to counter that, toilets are a bit far from where we camped but not a problem really. Obviously no rain here for some time as the place is very dry. 




  First morning I headed up a nature trail which starts a s a concrete road then as a series of concrete staircases past a huge cliff that looks as if it could fall on your head at any time. 





Bee Cliff in English



The stairs end at a ridge top and a short track to the right and some sharp rocks that overlook some fruiting trees with a dead tree on the left that were well populated with birds which turned out to be mostly barbets and bulbuls.





Male Red-throated barbet


   A bit of an effort to climb all the way up but well worth it from my prospective as I ended up with 3 new bird species and a dont know for the morning. Next morning I headed back to the same place and although most of the fruit had been eaten from the trees the birds were still around although mostly the same species, I was able to add a Banded Woodpecker to the list.





Female Red-throated Barbet


   Went again the next morning but even fewer birds, but a flight of hornbills landed in the top of some tall trees above me then when I moved they flew off giving me a brief glimpse of 5 birds as they passed a gap in the trees, not a good enough look to be able to tell the species but it does prove hornbill are in the park. Took Ying up to have a look at the cliff in the afternoon and we saw a bird that I at first thought may be a honey guide as the cliff is full of beehives but no such luck for it looks to be some kind of thrush with long slim wings that make it look like a swallow or swift when in flight.


  Had a large bird fly over our camp and land briefly in a tree for a very poor photo, I saw another the same when I walked up cave road on the morning we moved on and managed to get enough of a photo to ID it as a Chestnut-breasted Malkoha, another new species for me. 



  This is quite an exciting place that is rarely visited by birders and deserves farther exploration, several times I heard what sounded like pita alarm calls but as the undergrowth is very thick was unable to see the birds. One of the staff told us that this is the only place in Thailand where Blythes Frogmouth can still be found, whether thats true or not I dont know.


  No large animals in the park but saw a troop of Long-tailed Macaques and 4 small ground animals, again no photos.


 



There are two main trails, the one to the cliff-top and the other to the cave which is a concrete road with another track through the forest. There is an indistinct side track at the 2300 marker which heads off to the left (on the way up) I followed it for a couple of hundred meters and it heads up a valley into the forest, if we had stayed longer I would have followed it to see where it went but we had planned to leave the morning I saw it and as there was a celebration on that day to mark 25 years since the establishment of the park and lots of people arriving we decided to move on.


  If you are ever in the area dont bypass this one as it is full of barbet and has great potential to produce hard to find southern species

Bird List
  Brown Barbet                                                              
  Red-throated Barbet
  Banded Woodpecker                                                
  Streaked Wren Babbler
  Magpie Robin                                                             
  Stripe-throated Bulbul
  Blue-whistling Thrush                                               
  Chestnut-breasted Malkoha
  Blue Rock Thrush

----------


## backtofront

> Phu Toei National Park
> The road up the valley crosses the park into Uthai Thani province cutting off a northern park, we haven’t visited the part of the park to the north of this road so don’t know what it is like.


Found HQ and the Ranger 3 camp site. But where does one find the cut off in the north?




> On one trip we drove up to the Karan Village which is a tortuous drive mostly in first gear up the hill and stopped at one waterfall


We got as far as the camp site. But turned back as it was getting late and I didn't want to drive down in the dark. Not for the faint hearted that one. My wife says I do it alone next time. Is there any reason to visit the Karan? Food of any sort? Exotic textile weaving, jewellery or just a few farmers wondering who it is?





> Friday I packed up and drove over the hill to the HQ camping area where there is mains power for charging batteries. After going out for a feed a couple of hundred meters down the road where an old lady puts on real nice Thai food I spent Friday afternoon then Saturday and Sunday mornings wandering around some of the old logging roads on that side of the park


I assume this is not the "resort" at the turn off to HQ. Where is the best place to eat local? The old lady the closest? Have you tried the eatery at the gate to Tham Than Lod? Som Tam, larb and omelette are good.

----------


## Nicethaiza

Nice pics as always ...thanks for sharing...

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
> Phu Toei National Park
> The road up the valley crosses the park into Uthai Thani province cutting off a northern park, we havent visited the part of the park to the north of this road so dont know what it is like.
> 
> 
> Found HQ and the Ranger 3 camp site. But where does one find the cut off in the north?
> 
> ...



The road to the north is called Rural Road 4013. Check it out on Google maps. The place where I am hoping to get access to the forest north of there is in a stream called Pa Phak GPS 15.013748-99.365118 enter these numbers into google maps and you will see the place.

Not really a reason to visit the Karan Village other than to explore somewhere new. There is a school you could visit, the kids dont see many outsiders. Indeed not a track for the faint hearted.

The place we eat is a few hundred meters down the road, turn left out of the HQ road, again look on Google maps 14.942065-99408969.

Hope that helps, Robby

----------


## backtofront

How does one search using the GPS coordinates?

----------


## birding

> How does one search using the GPS coordinates?


Get the google maps page and enter the GPS numbers in the top left hand box "Search google maps"

Click on the little bent arrow in the diamond and a frame will come up that tells you to 'chose a starting point'.

Choose wherever you like, anywhere really, lets say Lop buri railway station.

You will then see blue and grey lines drawn from your starting point to the GPS destination.

Zoom in on the destination and you have it.

If you use Lopburi it will show you the road over the north of the park, the grey line.

----------


## backtofront

Cheers. Figured out the coordinates? Is the old lady opposite the resort on the other corner of 4031 and 3142? Or is she on the right if you are coming from Ban Rai. Will have to let my wife find it. Otherwise it is automatically mai alloy.

----------


## backtofront

I was way out. Should find it. Thanks

----------


## birding

> Cheers. Figured out the coordinates? Is the old lady opposite the resort on the other corner of 4031 and 3142? Or is she on the right if you are coming from Ban Rai. Will have to let my wife find it. Otherwise it is automatically mai alloy.



At those numbers you will see two blue roofed buildings on the left heading from Phu Toei entrance road and one on the right. It is the one on the right.

Zoom right in to google earth and you will see the building from the road.

----------


## birding

What an amazing place with 3 species of deer wandering the camping ground. Food security is very important there as were raided by monkeys during the day and wild pigs at night. 



Caught in the act, camp raider.


Just on twilight one evening a large wild boar trotted past within 50 meters of our tent and when it saw me reaching for a camera gave a snort and departed at speed. A Hog Deer stag would visit me at breakfast time and try to get its nose into my plate, no way this is mine go eat grass.


Wild boar.


  We took our tent and all our food and water and had planned to go and stay at the sanctuary for 3 or 4 nights and ended up staying 9, we would have stayed longer but had run out of some essential supplies. The weather was good for the whole trip with some rain when we arrived that cleared quickly and some light rain in the early morning of the day we left. The Ying wants to turn round and go back for a month but there are some things that must be done this month so we will wait to see what the weather brings after that.


  The staff there are very conscientious with strict rules as they dont want to lose any tourists (that was us) either in the forest or to wild animals. One of the rules is that nobody must go farther than 50 meters from a road without a staff member as a guide. As the Ying puts it I am very naughty and as I have hunted all my life I am confident in my abilities in the forest so ignored that one. What they didnt know didnt worry them.


  The only real danger there from animals are the elephants which are completely unpredictable and just as likely to attempt to stomp you as they are to run away. Everything else will run from people and that includes tigers. Yes there are tigers not very far from the camp ground, we saw tracks in the river bed less than 200 meters from our camp and the staff told us one had taken a deer behind the toilets while we were there.


  Elephants are also very close as we saw fresh sign of a large elephant in the river bed, it had been there only an hour or so before us, there is also ample older sign of their leavings everywhere we went. On several occasions I got a very strong smell of elephants, one of those was when we were returning in the evening from a lookout tower, a little farther down the track a large animal jumped out of a tree and ran off, very likely a leopard. Next a Sambar deer hind ran ahead of us. At this point Ying was getting very scared and almost climbing on my back.


Samba Hinds.



  There are many  species of animals to be seen there, we saw herds of 15 to 18 Banteng on 3 occasions all from watch towers  in forest clearings, whether they were the same herd or not we couldnt tell although the last lot I saw was about 9KM from where we saw the first just a few days before. As well as the deer in the camp ground I saw Sambar deer on 3 occasions,  Elds deer, Feas  Muntjac and a very small deer that was probably a Mouse deer. There was a Golden Jackal that disappeared before I could get a photo, wild pigs were everywhere and were seen on most days sometimes in large groups. Two species of monkey, as well as the Macaque around the camp ground and elsewhere there was a species of Langur which was probably Pahyres Leaf Monkey as that has been recorded there before. Squirrels were also abundant with Giant Black Squirrel, Himayalan Striped Squirrel, Pallass Squirrel and several others I couldnt get good enough photos to ID. Also a Shrew type thing on the ground and I saw rodents a couple of times.


Banteng bull and cow.


  There was a place where large cattle had been wallowing in a mud hole or possibly salt lick. They were probably Banteng although there are also Gaur in the sanctuary.


  There are 3 watchtowers one on the Home of the Tiger Trail, you can get to this one yourself, the others down the access road you will have to arrange with one of the staff to take you.



Plenty of bird life about as well, I recorded over 40 species 8 of them new to me. They were sometimes in quite large mixed flocks with 3 or 4 species of woodpeckers, blue magpie, laughing thrush and drongos together. I was getting a bit picky towards the end Ha just another Black Headed Woodpecker, Rufous Treepie or Golden Fronted Leaf bird All birds I dont see in many other places but common there.


  Read more about the place with general and detailed information : https://www.thainationalparks.com/hu...life-sanctuary

----------


## crackerjack101

Brilliant stuff, mate. Thank you.

----------


## birding

*Thaleban National Park*


 Not a good start as the man on the gate forgot to give tickets, Ying realised this when she got back to the car and went back and got them, she had one word corruption as the ticket stubs are the only record of entry money being paid without them the cash can just vanish, the tickets are also our record of having paid. 



Next we were told there had been a lot of rain every day so it would be best to put up the tent in a Sala, fair enough have done it before and agree but the Sala is around 100m from the car and guess who has to carry all the gear. 

Toilets although good are about the same distance away but thats not a real problem. We are also told that there are few birds about due to the wet weather, this remains to be seen also watch out for the monkeys which get into everything including the rubbish bins which are all wired and tied shut.


  Place is set up for selfie taking tourists with new concrete boardwalks and great displays of Reserved animals and Hornbill, also several houses for rent and another camping space close to the houses but the toilets there are in poor condition.


  Had a bit of a wander round and saw very little only thing that could be heard were a lot of very noisy frogs, the next morning I walked the nature trail seeing a Chestnut-naped Forktail on the road on the way, almost no bird sound or sight on the trail but a bit of pig sign. I noticed a side track that led round the lake. I took this track later in the day and it led to a rubber and palm-oil plantation which had a bit of birdlife including Whiskered Treeswifts sitting in a dead tree.


  Whiskered Treeswift


We went up what is a road to Wang Pra ranger station (ranger station 3) which is 10km from the main road, on parts of that road we needed to use 4WD drive as the road was muddy from daily rain. We were told that we needed to have a staff member with us to walk farther into the park and we had to arrange permits at the HQ. Instead we visited the Yom Roi waterfall (ranger station 2) which is a likely area for birdlife with a Black and Yellow Broadbill nest about 4m directly above a picnic table at the entrance station.


 

Black and Yellow Broadbill


I started putting bird photos on the computer and had several staff watching including the man who does bird research at the park and he offered to arrange permits and take up to the Wang Pra Grassland the next day. We went with him but all I will say is that we were very privileged to be given access to the area as it is something given to very few.




  An interesting place that needs farther investigation, most of the birds I saw were around the camping and boardwalk area including many Black-and-yellow Broadbill which are easy to see. I was surprised there is no birdlife around or on the lake as I would have expected egrets, herons and kingfishers as there are plenty of fish present, nor were there any small birds evident in the reeds or other vegetation around the lake. One of the ladies in the restaurant told Ying that no hornbills had been seen in the HQ area for the last 10 years, we were told these birds can still be found in remoter parts of the park.


  There is a restaurant in the park with both Thai and European food the park entrance is only 3km from the Malay border where there are extensive markets that are supposed to be duty free. There is another new market about 100m up the road and on the other side of the road a good Thai place to eat which will also do laundry.


  Comment:
  This is a park well worth visiting however when visiting this park you should be aware of local politics and religion, staff are mostly Muslim and at first (rightly) suspicious of strangers. We stayed there 6 nights and after they got to know us and that we had no ulterior motives for being there they were very friendly and welcoming. The park director said that they would like to see more people there who are genuinely interested in nature and conservation. 



  Comment 2
  Ying told the Director about not being given tickets and he thanked her and it would seem the one responsible has been moved on.

----------


## Neverna

That's a nice looking bird, the Black and Yellow Broadbill.

----------


## birding

This park has several entry points the best known of which would be Kiri Wong Village (Kiriwong Village ? People, River, and Mountain | AECNEWS )which is well worth a visit for the tourist aspect alone but as I have visited several times we gave a miss on this trip, instead we first visited the HQ area then Krung Ching.

The HQ is another place that is not used to having people camp and the camping ground reflects this, toilets are Thai style but clean.



Large Cicada

For those who like waterfalls this is the place to come as this would be the best and most accessible waterfall I have seen, you can drive within sight of the first level and the walk up to the seventh level which is concreted all the way is quite easy although there are a few steep bits, there are toilets at the first and seventh levels for those in need. Information boards along the track up to the waterfalls are very good with excellent English. Pools for swimming if you should wish.



Level 7 waterfall

There is a restaurant which serves Thai food and drinks and although they say there are guest houses it appears that some of these are occupied by park staff.

There is a forest trail starting at the top of a steep concrete road that leads to the accommodation it is an old logging road from many years back and links up with the waterfall trail between the sixth and seventh waterfall, it also has information boards that are worth reading although the top few have disappeared.


Quite a bit of bird activity along both trails and around the houses with Black-headed Bulbul prominent.

 *Krung Ching, Kho Luang National Park*

  The signs to Krung Ching Waterfall are easy to follow, the last few KM are through forest then down a hill from the helicopter pad (bus stop) to the visitor center and a spacious green camping area with lots of bird calls and activity. Because of the daily rain we put up our tent in what is the covered dining area of the youth camp close to western style toilets but had to move out on to the grass after a couple of nights when 5 families was expected for the weekend. There are several bungalows, or Bangalows as the sign says these are best booked in advance on the internet as they can be full particularly on weekends and almost guaranteed to be booked on long weekends when the camping area can also be full.


  We did not have to pay an entrance fee as we had already stayed at Khao Luang HQ and Krung Ching is part of the same national park. When Ying went to pay for our 6 nights camping one of the ladies on duty was asleep and the other watching TV and they were not impressed with being disturbed, here was no receipt given for the payment and when Ying questioned them she was told they didnt have receipts and had never had them. This is only the first time in our travels this has happened the only other time a receipt was not given immediately one was produced when asked for. I dont mind paying when the money is accounted for and going to the park but when there is no accountability who knows where it goes.






Jing Jok with a difference




  First morning I walked back up to the helicopter pad and got some photos of Rufous-breasted Malkoha along with other birds then back down to the visitor center where there were small birds flying in and out of fruiting trees, more photos.


  The waterfall is 3.7KM up a concrete path, for the first 2.5KM from the camping area the first KM is up hill and has some quite steep parts after that it is a walk in the park (forest). In the afternoon I explored up that trail for 2.2KM getting some photos of another small flock of Rufous-breasted Malkoha and a Scarlet-Rumped Trogon. I could hear hornbill in several places along the track but seeing them in the tops of tall trees was another thing. On the way back at the 800M mark there is a large fig tree and I could hear hornbill up in its topmost branches, a flock of 5 flew out and landed briefly in another tree before flying off, too quick for me to get photos or determine the species other than to say they were not Great Hornbill.






Scarlet-rumped Trogon


  The next morning it was very misty and we had to move camp so I didnt stray far but still got some photos. The third morning I planned to go all the way to the waterfall and almost got there but for a series of stairs disappearing down to the bottom of the fall and knowing I would only have to climb back up if I went down and there were almost 4KM to go back to camp I gave that bit a miss, well waterfalls arent my thing anyway. 







  The track around the fall and the stairs were paved with stone concreted in place and were a bit slippery meaning care was needed.




  I had one more morning up the entrance road and around the camp ground and another up to the end of the concrete on the waterfall trail adding to my list of bird species every time. 







Red-bearded Bee Eater



On the last evening Ying and I walked up to a small waterfall close to the camping area and got photos of Raffles Malkoha another new species for me.
  Information I had got from the internet on this place is a fair bit out of date as it mentioned resting at the first Sala at about 800M but that had collapsed in a heap several years ago, the second at 2.2KM is on a lean and looks like joining the first at any time, there is a third at the waterfall which is in better condition. The whole trail reflects neglect with all the small wooden bridges in a precarious state (being kind). 



The plumbing and electrical work around the camping area leaves a lot to be desired and there are also buildings in a sad state of repair that look like they are being ignored and left to fall down. 



  We have seen this neglect and lack of maintenance in several parks and considering the amount of work that has been done in the past it is reprehensible that things are left to deteriorate in such a way, particularly when we see park staff who could do the work needed sitting around talking and generally doing nothing all day. The toilets were not cleaned until one of the families complained and cleaning stopped when they left. However there are lots of birds there and I ended up with photos of 35 species.


  I have been a bit hard on the staff for there are only 11 of them to look after the whole place, 6 of those are woman and 2 of the men stay in the visitor center at night, as Ying says the real problem is lack of a strong leader (director) to prioritise what is needed and ensure work is done.
  No phone or GPS coverage.


  In spite of that I would recommend the place to anyone interested in birds for there are a huge number of birds of many species present.

----------


## crackerjack101

Are you going to collect all this amazing material into a book or books, mate?

Brilliant stuff.

Thanks.

----------


## birding

We followed the GPS from Krung Ching and ended up on a track through the forest that degenerated into a real 4WD challenge with deep ruts and mud holes that requiring creeping along in first-low 4WD and took us 3 hours for the 45KM, Advise for anyone traveling between these parks, go via Surat Thani and follow the signs to Dat Fah Waterfall some of which are only in Thai.

A good size camping and parking area, we camped up top in front of the food area but had to park down below. Thai style toilets with good showers but there are western style toilets in a bamboo building below the main toilets, intermittent phone and GPS coverage that cant be relied on. Friendly staff but not telling where the best bird spots are but they will guide you for 500b. No thanks I will explore on my own. Snacks and drinks are available but food is only cooked on long weekends and holidays when there are a lot of visitors to the waterfalls.



Male Asian Fairy Bluebird

The bird numbers were so high at Krung Ching that this place seemed a bit of a let-down however one fantastic experience made up for the lesser numbers. First photo OP was a Chestnut-breasted Malkoha then later at the third waterfall a pair of White-crowned Hornbill were defending a nest hole against a determined Blythes Hawk Eagle. The eagle would land on a branch of a tall tree on the opposite side of the stream from the nest hole and the hornbill would fly at it and chase it off this happened repeatedly while I watched the show and tried to get photos. 



White-crested Hornbill

Although there were many bird calls most of the other birds I got photos of were feeding on one small fruiting tree.



Yellow-eared Spiderhunter

Where we stayed is ranger station No 6 of Tai Rom Yen NP which is Dat Fah Waterfall there is a limited area up the waterfall stream so we had a look at another entry to the park at Khamin cave 17KM down the road but as they wanted 400b for entry and we didnt really want to look at a cave so we turned round and headed back. 


One afternoon we visited Ranger Station No 8, 22KM from Dat Fah which is a Princess Chulabhorn project and it looked a great place to stay and to see birds and possibly other wildlife as we were told that elephants regularly walk the roads there. The place is quite high up with several concrete roads and some great views of the surrounding area. It is little visited because it has never been publisised. The lady at the gate was very welcoming and told us we could camp anywhere as long as the staff knew where we were. There are also houses for rent for 500b per night and we could get food cooked for us if we wanted.

We went back the next morning, gate open at 9am, and got photos of some birds on a couple of fruiting trees near the accommodation and a Black-thighed Falconet on a dead tree at the Princesses residence at the top of the hill. We decided to have a night in one of the houses as our last night in that park so made the arrangements with the staff. 



Black-thighed Falconet


Next morning we packed up at the waterfall and headed to the house we would stay in which had a double bed and 3 singles and a good toilet and shower. A crested Serpent Eagle posed on a power pole for us on the way in and most of the other birds I got photos of were on the same fruiting trees we saw previously. One of the senior rangers there is keen on birds and knows their Thai names he was very helpful as was his wife who cooked us a meal, did our laundry and sent us on our way with a basket of vegetables from her garden.



Crested-serpent Eagle

Next morning there was a real symphony of birdcalls and across from the house we stayed in a Crimson-winged Woodpecker was working on extracting breakfast from the trunk of a tall tree, drongos were flying around and bulbuls and leafbirds were feeding on the fruiting trees.

There is plenty of potential for anyone interested in exploring this park farther however we only stayed 4 nights at the waterfall and one in the house then moved on.

----------


## birding

I guess I dont need to describe this place those who have been there will know it and those who havent can find plenty of information here: https://www.thainationalparks.com/ka...-national-park


  So a brief what we did, first stop: We had planned on 4 nights at Ban Krang and then another 4 at Phanoen Tung. After the first night at Ban Krang which was a Monday we were told that Phanoen Tung was likely to be crowded over the coming weekend and it would be better if we stayed there on weekdays. We took this advice and moved up on the Tuesday morning and moved back down Saturday morning. Our second visit on the way home we spent camped at Ban Krang and I drove up the road from there on 2 mornings.




Asian Paradise Flycatcher, on the roadside


  Although there had been rain before we arrived the place was still very dry in the forest. On the way back in spite of daily showers it seemed even drier with less water in the streams. The place, as do most forests in Thailand, needs some weeks of heavy rain to see it over the winter and the next dry season. 



  It is 15 kilometers up a one way rough road from Ban Krang to Phanoen Tung that requires 4WD in places, as it is only a single lane road there are set times when you can go up and down. There can be birds seen in many places along this road and sometimes mammals, a couple of places are notable as they often produce birds. At around 9 Kilometers there is a sharp bend to the left round a steep gully here there are usually hornbill both flying and sitting in trees, this is where I got a good view of my first Wreathed Hornbill sitting on a branch up the gully.








  About 3.5 Kilometers farther up there is a bird sign and a parking area which is known as the 27.5 KM area, from here an old road runs down to a stream where there are often a lot of birds. There is also a waterhole beside the road which attracts birds to bath and drink in dry weather, it is well worth sitting and waiting for birds to arrive as many species can be seen. There were at the time we were there nests of a pair of Long-tailed Broadbill hanging over the water and these beautiful birds put on a great show perching close to their nest and flying back and forth. I spent quite a bit of time there and added several new species to my collection of photos including Ratchet-tailed Treepie which is only found in Kaeng Krachan.




Flying Lizard, capable of gliding a fair distance usually between trees.


  Around the Panoen Tung campsite there were Mountain Imperial Pigeon and Thick-billed Green Pigeons roosting in tall trees and barbets and bulbul flying around. A pair of Great Hornbill visited one day and on another a troop of Dusky Langurs. Our camp was visited in the night by a group of Malayan Porcupines looking for any food that had been left out but we expect this sort of visit and are very careful of food security.




Great Hornbill


  Farther up the road past a lookout spot which is where most of the visitors go to look at the morning mists which hang in the valleys there is a side road on the right going up the hill to the Royal residence where the Royal family stays when they visit the park, there is a lookout shelter on the left of that road at the top of the hill where it is worth sitting and watching both down into the valley and the surrounding trees.






  The road carries on up to a lookout and a steep trail to a waterfall. I didnt go down this trail stopping at a parking area before the road goes steeply down-hill to the start of the trail, There were quite a few birds in the trees there as well as hornbill flying past.


  On the way back down the road to Ban Krang there was a pair of Kalij Pheasants with a brood of young foraging on the road, difficult to say how many chicks there were for they were ducking in and out of the roadside vegetation but there may have been as many as 8. We also saw Red Junglefowl Asian paradise Flycatcher, Emerald Dove which are common, and other birds on the road.




Golden Jackel.


  Back down at Ban Krang there were Eyebrow Thrush feeding in the camping area and Laced Woodpecker, Yellow-rumped and Taica Flycatchers as well as other birds in the trees beside the stream, along with 3 Giant Black Squirrels. Pied Hornbill flew over on several days and Dusky Langurs put on a great show of leaping from tree to tree across the road and at times crossing the camping area.  







Dusky Langur.



Porcupines turned up most nights at the restaurant looking for food scraps and on a couple of nights on our second visit a Sun Bear which also raided our camp in the night getting hold of an old army mess tin which had a little left over rice in the bottom and destroying the tin in the process of extracting the last grain of rice. I came across an Elephant on the nature trail that goes to the right from the camping area and it walked down the road that night and round our tent.




Malayan Porcupine


  There was a Silver-breasted Broadbill nest above the road about 60 meters back down the road from the parking area before the start of the single lane road up to Phanoen Tung, the birds were very photogenic taking no notice of the sometimes large group of cameras focused at them nor did they take any notice of vehicles passing directly under the nest but carried on flying back and forth with food for their chicks. I watched for some time and was interested to see that the male was carrying insects and the female fruit.




Laced Woodpecker


  On the road out from Ban Krang to the checkpoint (15KM) there was a fruiting Fig tree which attracted a large group of Stump-tailed Macaques, Great and Pied Hornbill, barbets and bulbul.




 



Stump-tailed Macaque.


A great place and well worth the total of 12 nights we spent there. I will return.


..................................................  ..................................................  ..........



Thats all from the south trip we are off again tomorrow to visit some more National Parks up north. Unlikely to have any internet access for a month but will do some reports when we get back.

----------


## Mundi

As crackerjack says, amazing. You have a wonderful eye for catching wildlife in a lens.
Appreciatiative of your input.

----------


## birding

Arrived early afternoon and set up camp in what is an extensive camping area with 4 toilet blocks, old toilets are Thai only and new blocks are Thai and western with good (cold) showers and a disabled toilet and shower.
  Foreigner entry is a bit steep at 400b but as we plan to stay 3 or 4 nights it is OK per day.


  First afternoon I headed for the nature trail to find the entrance blocked by new buildings being constructed, so climb over the work and head down an easy trail but not a lot to see other than trees and butterflies to take photos of but when the butterflies are as beautiful as :


 
Paris Peacock.




  Next morning I headed up the longer trails and decided to do the middle 4.5km trail, again not a lot to see other than where an elephant had slid down the hill and gone over the stream the night before, until I got up to the lookout at the highest point and started down through the pine trees where there were some birds high in the trees. Got my first bird photos with a new species for me a Neglected Nuthatch.




  Afternoon I went for an explore and drove up the 14km road to Phu Goom Kha, lots of animal sign, Gaur Deer and Elephant and birds on the road and in the trees at the barrier across the road as far as you can drive. Plan to come back tomorrow morning when hopefully there will be animals still out.


  Next morning a Muntjak ran across the road on the way up and there had been a herd of Elephants feeding along the road but they had gone before we got there, very messy eaters these things. On the way back a deer ran along the road for a way in front of us got a few photos of birds including :




Common Flameback woodpecker


  Called in at the HQ on the way back and were told there was a big mob of people were expected the next day a Saturday with all the housed booked and a lot of campers coming so we decided to cut our stay down to 3 nights and head for the next destination, also told us the best time for birds is when the trees are in fruit in the spring. 



 
  On the last morning I walked about 2 km down the Dong Peak track (4km) which is a couple of km west of the park entrance and wow the place is full of elephants with fresh sign everywhere but they had all moved away from the track before I got there, probably just as well, lots of sign of other animals and more birds than I had seen anywhere else in the park and another new bird species for me an Eurasian Jay.

General

  A lot of construction going on making a lot of noise which has scared most of the birds and animals out of the area.


The loop trails are best walked starting from the entrance on the road to the youth camp, from there it is about a kilometer to where the first trail forks off to the left. It is then about another KM through open pine forest to the lookout on the center trail. I did not walk the top trail so cant say where it joined in. Leeches were bad on the bottom part of the trails up the stream but none higher up.

The trails on the south side of the road were the best for both animals and birds. It would be possible to do these trails without paying an entrance fee to the park as there was no check as we went drove past the ranger station on the way to Suan Son Phu Goom Kha and there is no ranger station on the road to the Dong Peak track.


The pines and grass area from the junction of the first trail to the lookout was the best place for birds on the north side of the park. Two flights of hornbill went over on different days couldnt get a good look at them but by the sound of the wings they were Great Hornbill.

----------


## birding

Phu Khaio Wildlife Sanctuary


  Only 200b entrance this time, much better. A little rain as we arrived so we set up the tent in the Hong Bprachoom (Open sided meeting area) under cover and had a feed then went exploring to work out where to go in the morning.

  Heavy fog in the morning made an early start impossible as there was no chance of getting any photos. When the mist had cleared somewhat we headed to a watchtower past a lake where there was an Osprey sitting on a dead tree in the lake, the first bird photo from here. At the watchtower there were several Red Cheeked Bulbul flying around and smaller birds in some bushes.




  We then went for a drive along what is called a loop track but soon came to fallen trees across the road, walking from there we did not get far before more fallen trees so turned back to camp where there was a Crimson Sunbird flitting around some flowers, with a fair bit of patience I managed to get a reasonable photo of this small bird.




  In the afternoon I went up a track alongside a lake close to the Royal residence to find leeches galore but there were also birds, Gibbons and a species of monkey ( Pig-tailed Macaque) I havent seen before so I persevered although picking leeches off the boots and pants before they could get to flesh was a full time job. This track is part of what is called the Queens Loop track which circles the Royal residence. 





Pig-tailed Macaque, the see no evil one.


  It is possible to follow the road past accommodation and drive to a dam where there is a pump shed, (4WD) in the wet, this is part of the Queens Loop (other end). I did this the next morning after first having a look at what I thought was the track to Mon Lake, if it was it hasnt been used for some time by other than deer and elephants. Several Pied Hornbill flew past me and I managed to get a photo of a small warbler.




Deer out feeding on the grass lands.


  I then walked the nature trail past a big fig tree on to a narrow walkway across a swamp this branched in the middle with the branches going either side of a lake on to the main road, a bit of pig sign on this track but nothing worth taking a photo of until I got back on the road where there was a Common Kingfisher on a dead tree and a Grey Heron on an the remains of an old shack.




Female Simese Fireback.




Male Simese Fireback.


  Rain in the afternoon so I hung around camp getting some bird photos between showers. Rain most of the night and next day but managed to get some photos in the few brief clear periods.

  General


  Lots of deer about Sambar, Hog Deer and Muntjak mostly on the open grass area but a few around the camp area with one particularly cheeky Sambar hind that we were told would raid camps and eat anything, this proved to be true as it ate my soap.


 


Common Muntjak.


  Got brief glimpses of 2 small flocks of Pied Hornbill but no photos unfortunately.
  In the mornings there were a lot of birds in the camping area, White-crested Laughingthrush, Red-billed Blue Magpie predominant. A lot of Red-eared Bulbul present, these birds which are mostly seen in cages are also in Tat Mok NP which is part of the same forest complex.


  A place well worth the visit in spite of the rain.

----------


## birding

Phu Hin Rong Kla National Park

Access is up a steep winding road through what must be one of the most difficult farming areas in the country with steep fields of cabbages, pineapples and corn with the occasional patch of dry land rice among large and small boulders. Entrance fee is a steep 500b for foreigners and the whole place is tourist orientated.




One of the rock fields.


  Main attractions are rock fields and the old communist HQ which is what most of the selfie takers go to see. There are 2 large restaurants and gift shops and a small museum.




Took me a little time to work that one out but I think I have it now.

A place where they bury communists. 


  We set up our tent under one of 2 large covered areas with attached kitchens. Toilets are good with both western and Thai toilets and good showers, cold water as usual, mains power.


  Really only 2 places to go other than the camping area which is large with lots of tents set up waiting for occupants with several houses for rent
  We walked round the rock fields in scattered rain but only saw a few bird species and not many of them.




Flag cliff sign.


  Only ended up staying 2 nights as five truck loads of Uni students arrived and wanted to use the area we were camped in for a cooking and dining area, seems they had booked the place and were not happy we were there. 






Grey wagtail

----------


## birding

*Phu Soi Dao National Park*


  Access is through a winding narrow road up a long valley where the main cash crop is pineapples, the road makes for a slow trip. 





Pineapple fields


Entrance fee is 200b for foreigners 40b for Thai, Several good camping areas with the best toilets in camp ground 3 where we set up camp. The whole place is surrounded by heavy forest with few access points, the main one is at a waterfall a kilometer up the road from the camp a fee is charged for access but when I walked up the road one morning the ranger on duty asked if I was camped and when I said yes told me to go ahead no charge. 





Entrance to waterfall and trek track.




There is a restaurant and small shop selling snacks and gifts.


  From the waterfall there is a track that leads to a high point which gives the park its name Phu Soi Dao which roughly translated means Cliff where you can hold the stars. This is a 8.5KM trek in for an overnight stay, porters are on hand to carry your gear no doubt for a fee, I didnt ask as I was not intending to do the trek or stay. The only other access I found was an old road starting at the youth camp that led up the water supply pipeline. This is pretty overgrown with fallen bamboo so much so that I did not get to the water source before the track became very blocked, there has been a die off of bamboo in the area and the fallen trunks are everywhere.




Blue-throated Barbet


  There is a road about 500m up the main road from the waterfall that I suspect in an access road to the top of the waterfall trail, it is concreted most of the way and is very steep 30 degrees plus in places. I struggled up this road to where it follows a ridge top but as I had not started till 1pm it was getting late by then so I didnt follow to the end, a bit of wild pig sign and a lot of bird activity up there and I would like to get up there again starting early and spending the whole day but that will have to wait for another time.


  The whole place has an ambience that I liked it has mains power and internet access but no phone coverage. The lack of access into the forest means it is well protected as are its residents which appear to be mainly birds and small mammals as I saw no indication of larger animals other than pigs although they could survive in remoter parts for this park is part of a quite large area of forest along the Lao border that includes our next stop Phu Suan Sai NP.


  Most people that visit there go for the trek up the waterfall trail for an overnight camp we were told that there were about 60 people up there when we arrived on a Saturday but probably less on weekdays.

----------


## birding

*Phu Suan Sai National Park*



 



Only about 50KM of narrow winding road from Phu Soi Dao through forest and farmland.






Pineapples are the main cash crop here.




200b for entry. This park is known as a bird watching site and the place looks well kept with several camping areas and houses and small huts for rent. 





Camp ground and small huts.



There is a small shop that sells snacks and drinks and a restaurant that does basic Thai Food. We set up camp in camp ground No1 close to the best toilet block. Then wandered around and found small Black-throated Sunbirds and Oriental White Eyes feeding on a flowering bush opposite the restaurant.




Black-throated Sunbird, terrible things to try to get a photo of so small and rarely still for more than 2 or 3 seconds.


  We then drove up the road past a hill tribe village just to see what we could see. Next morning after a windy night I walked up the road to the second bridge
  There is a bird watching trail and a nature trail as well as a couple of hides set up for birding. I didn’t bother with either trail for with the help of a new friend I found the 2 hides, one is set up where Blue-naped Pita have been seen, with meal worms being fed out.




Golden Babbler.


The other is at a bird bathing spot and this hide proved to deliver some amazing sights when I visited it in the evening and on the next two evenings with Ying. At times there were at least 10 species of small birds bathing and drinking at the same time with Babblers being prominent. This gave a problem as to where to point the camera as some of these birds were species that are not easy to find anywhere let alone photograph, Birds like Golden Babbler, Rufous-fronted Babbler, Red-billed Scimitar Babbler and the large Collared Babbler.




Collard Babbler.




  I spent most of the time there walking or driving the road or at the hides, at a parking spot just before the second bridge there is a big flame tree that was attracting a number of birds including Orange-bellied Leafbirds, the only leafbird species I had not seen before. There is also another of these trees at the second bridge but for some reason it doesn’t seem to have the same attraction.




Orange-bellied Leafbird.


  The road down from the camp ground seemed to have the most bird activity early in the morning but also the most traffic with staff going to work. Flowering bushes across the road from the camp ground and across the road from the restaurant were attracting small birds but it needed persistence and patience to get photos.




Oriental White-eye.

  A great place for birds and a place I hope to include in my itinerary on future trips to the north.

----------


## birding

Khlong Wang Chao national park 23-26 November 2016.




Entry 200b spacious camping grounds on both sides of the river with one toilet block on either side with western and Thai toilets and cold showers, several houses for rent on both sides of the river, no vehicle access to the far side only a swing bridge. The whole place is well kept and clean. On mains power with the place lit up at night and plenty of plugs for charging batteries.

Road goes for around 35km up through both forest and agricultural land to a waterfall and research center where there are 3 chalets and a camping ground which looks to be a great place to camp although the road leaves something to be desired, definitely not suitable for a car, pickup or RTV needed preferably 4WD and not for a faint hearted driver.



Local version of a two lane highway with log bridge.

There are 3 villages up the road with 2 schools and the last village has a health clinic, school and 3 small shops as well as several new looking houses although most of the other houses are built of bamboo.



Domestic Water Buffalo.

There is a waterfall a few KM up the road from the camping area it is a short walk down from a parking area, no bird activity there at all. Farther up the road gets within sight of the river and I went down to the river and walked down stream a bit where there was buffalo wallowing in the river but no birds unfortunately.





Yellow-vented Flowerpecker

The most birds I saw were up around the visitor center and helicopter pad in the morning and on a fruiting tree by the swing bridge, not a lot of birdlife but a very pleasant place to spend a few days.



Indian Rollar.

General
This park is the northern end of the western forest complex with the accessible part well populated with villages along the road. It is steep and mountainous and should hold animals in the more remote parts.

----------


## David48atTD

*birding* ... great OP ... a real gem.

Looking forward to the updates as you travel.

.

----------


## birding

Lam Sang National Park 27-30 November 2016

 
Entry 200b another clean and well-kept park with good toilets. After driving up to the visitor center close to the bottom waterfall which is as far as you can drive we set up camp by a toilet block close to the entry gate then I had a walk down a nature path from the waterfall to the youth camp, a branch off this trail to the right is supposed to continue on to a bridge over the stream close to our camp however the bridge has been washed out in floods and the track is almost non-existent.



Hainan Blue Flycatcher.

First morning it started to rain at 5am and continued for an hour and a half so no early start. It cleared to a misty overcast morning so I headed up the track to the waterfalls, this is an easy to follow popular track up a steep stream which levels out to a small basin after the Pa Noi waterfall. The track to the top waterfall heads up the hill before this basin is reached so to find it you must continue on up the stream. There has been a recent flood in the stream and a lot of debris has come down, there was a little animal sign in the basin area but the morning rain had washed most of it out. There is said to be Serow in the park so it is possible they may be in that area, also a bit of bird activity so worth having a look again on a better day.



Pa Phung Waterfall.

On the second day instead of attempting to find the track off the nature trail I Went up a small stream which the old track should cross and followed old animal tracks, no fresh sign but a few old tracks still visible. A lot of bird activity up there but mostly in the canopy of high trees and with an understory of bamboo it was almost impossible to see anything and even harder to get photos. I did get a couple of photos of woodpeckers which were with a mixed flock including drongos and laughingthrush.



Thick-billed Green Pigeon.

Day 3 I headed up the waterfalls again on another overcast day, this time I planned to go right to the top and got there no problem. The track leaves the stream about a kilometer and a half up and goes up to a ridge where there are high altitude trees and grasses as well as a few pine trees. It then sidles around above the stream to the Pha Te Waterfall. There was a flock of Spangled Drongos on the way up but again almost impossible to get photos or see if there were other birds with them.



Pha Te Waterfall.

General

Mains power, phone and internet access, plenty of lighting and plugs for charging batteries and connecting my laptop, Hot water in the showers although the heater in the mens toilet did not work, I showered in the womans on the nights we were the only ones camping. The usual houses for rent and there is a restaurant 2km down the road from the visitor center and another by the waterfall parking area, never ate at either so cant say what the food is like, also a gift, snack, shop at the visitor center. It is also possible to camp close to the waterfall across the road from the visitor center. Another pleasant place, the hot water showers are real nice after cold water everywhere else.

----------


## birding

30 Nov to 4 Dec 2016

Entry 200B, good looking camping ground with individual bays each with water and lighting and power points that were not working, good toilets with western and Thai toilets, cold water showers and disabled toilets. Was late when we arrived so set up camp ate and into bed.

Next morning I walked up the road a short way till it started to dive downhill and as I didn’t feel like waking up again I headed back to another camping ground above the road where there were birds in some trees and I managed to get a couple of photos but nothing exotic.



Ying wanted to visit a King project at the end of one of the branch roads so we set off up what started off as a good road where a lot of work is being done. The road which is being upgraded and sealed up to the first village got progressively worse the farther past that village we went, after passing through several villages and steep farmed areas 44km later we arrived where they are growing non-traditional crops in an attempt to get the farmers to change to higher value crops for the corn they now grow barely makes a profit for what is a hell of a lot of hard work on steep country. A slow trip and another late arrival back in camp.



Streaked Spiderhunter.

Next morning I was on my own to explore some of the places we had seen on the trip up the road, first stop was a lookout at around 15km from camp. I arrived just before a family with twins and a van load of chattering tourists so no birds to be seen. Down the road at 11km from camp there is a sign in Thai saying it is a place where birds can be seen with another about a kilometer farther down. This is where an uncommon bird is said to be present the Rufous-headed Parrotbill but it didn’t put in an appearance for me. I did see a number of other species and got photos of 2 that are new to me. In the afternoon Ying wanted to go to the first village up the road to look for something which turned out to be sold out, we then went for a walk to a waterfall.



Next day I went back to the bird signs where I concentrated my efforts for most of the rest of our stay. There is a lot of bird activity around that part of the road which is strange considering the amount of traffic which creates a lot of noise and dust. With many square KM’s of undisturbed forest to forage in the birds have plenty of scope and every reason to avoid the road.



Vernal Hanging Parrot.

There is a steep track goes up the hill from the top camping area and I climbed up just to see where it went, at the top there is a Chedi and a place where a monk stays but he wasn’t at home when I visited, on the last afternoon I walked about a kilometer up the nature trail without seeing much.

General
Well cared for camping area and clean new toilets with wheelchair access and the usual houses to rent, a lot of dogs around so food security important.
 Power is from solar panel supplemented by a generator from dark till 9.30. Food is available and as with most parks no English is spoken and farther up the road very little Thai also for the hill tribe people have their own language(s). The kids who have been to school speak Thai but use their own language at home. 

This park is a long way from anywhere so a full tank of fuel is essential before you get there. 

A place well worth the visit and more time than we spent there with 3 new bird species for me and many others as well although that special bird was not to be found.

----------


## birding

After a slight technical hitch we arrived just on dark and set up the tent for the night. Next morning dawned with a heavy mist down to bootlace level just as well for nobody could see that it looked like the tent had been pitched by a drunk so after straightening it up we set up the rest of the camp. By that time the mist had lifted and I went for an explore around the camp area.

I then drove up a road through the park that is supposed to go right through to the Salawin River which is the border with Burma but unless there is another road it would not be possible to go that far on the road from the camp area. I drove up to a small village on a branch road about 18km up the road then carried on up the main road till the road deteriorated to a rutted track and after a close encounter with a buffalo that left a dent in a back door I turned around and headed back stopping at a couple of places where I heard bird calls.



Golden-fronted Leafbird, male

Next morning I again drove up the road which is in the process of being graded and is very dusty. I stopped at about 6km where the road levels off on a ridge top where I had heard some birds the day before, yes there were birds there and I got my first photos. There are several tracks branching off the road leading to villages deep in the forest, I went about 2 kilometers down one which is on a long ridge without coming to any habitation but it was obvious someone lived farther down for there were motorbike tracks. These people will live down in the gullies where there is water which is well away from the road in isolated places

 
Olive-backed Pipit.

On the last morning before packing up I walked up the nature trail, after an initial steep climb it was an easy enough track both to follow and to walk. A fair bit of bird life with Drongos flying around and woodpeckers easy to hear, I managed to get photos of Black-headed Woodpeckers and a Crested Serpent Eagle, a bit of pig sign so there are animals about.

 
Black-headed Woodpecker.

General
Another well cared for camping and HQ area with new toilets, western and Thai, a disabled toilet and shower cold water again unfortunately. Camp ground is beside a lake where a flock of birds came down to drink one afternoon. They achieved this by diving into the water then flying up to a handy tree. I arrived back at camp in time to see the tail end this display but had little luck in getting good photos. Dogs are present hoping for handouts and are not averse to attempting to steal food at night

----------


## misskit

Wonderful photos, birding. Great info also on facilities available in each of the parks. 




Sorta makes me want to get out there in the wilderness again and....nah.  :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

Nice thread and photos mate. Makes a change from threads about road carnage,murders and suicide!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## birding

> Wonderful photos, birding. Great info also on facilities available in each of the parks. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta makes me want to get out there in the wilderness again and....nah.


I tell you mate it sure beats the wilderness of BKK and other big cities with their traffic, crowds and pollution and Pattaya with its wilderness of bars bargirls and ladyboys.

Get out there and find out what fresh air really is.

----------


## birding

7 to 10 December 2016

Entry 100b.The road in to this park may deter some for it is a few hundred meters of rough dirt road but for birds it was to prove well worth the effort. Small camping ground a couple of houses for rent and what they call the Log Cabin which has 4 bedrooms with 3 beds in each and a large common area, each bedroom has its own western style toilet. Outside is a small toilet and shower block again western style.


Had a bit of a wander round after setting up camp and worked out where to look the next day which dawned cold and overcast meaning the birds didnt appear till fairly late but when they did there were plenty of them and over 20 different species including both male and female of the beautiful Scarlet Minivet.


Female Rosy Minivet.


Best places for birds were in front of the rental houses looking down past the HQ building and down the road to the staff accommodation. I never left the camp ground area that morning and got photos of 19 different species. Afternoon I went for a walk or climb round the Nature Trail which went up through pine trees and then round and down a steep gully, a few birds around but difficult to get photos
There were people staying overnight in the rental houses and a group in 3 of the rooms of the Log Cabin that night so next day which was cold again, well cold by Thai standards at 15c, the birds didnt put in an appearance in the same numbers but I did manage to get another 3 species. 




Male Scarlet Minivet.

Afternoon I went for a drive up the road to Mae-Ab Waterfall which is located 6 kilometers from the National Parks office. Turn right on leaving the park road on to Rte. 1270 drive until reaching Baan Mae-Ab and then take a branch road on the left which is marked by a sign. This is a steep concrete road which branches at some houses, take the right branch which soon deteriorates into a dirt road which would be impassable in the wet, at another branch go left to a small bridge over the waterfall stream there is a small place to park beside the stream and It is a further few hundred meters walk to the Waterfall. Got a photo of a Slaty-backed Forktail in the stream which made the trip worthwhile for me.



Mae Ab Waterfall.

Last morning I again looked down from in front of the rental houses then around the camp ground while packing up and got shots of both male and female Scarlet Minivet and a Banded Bay Cuckoo, a new species for me.


Banded-bay Cuckoo.

General

This would have to be the easiest place I have been to so far to see a good variety and number of birds, it would be a great place for someone who is less mobile for it is possible to sit in one or two places and see a great variety of bird species. No problem with dogs or any other camp raiders and no large animals in this part of the park.

----------


## crackerjack101

Another splendid recount. Thank you.

----------


## birding

Doi Inthanon NP 12/12/16


 

Arrived early afternoon on a Monday which was a holiday, waved through the checkpoint and told to pay at the HQ where they only wanted payment for the nights we camped and the vehicle , in the camp ground there is mostly unoccupied tents everywhere and nearby shops selling about everything you could want, very commercial and people milling about.


Setup camp in what is the caravan area which has separate bays with power, lights and water, toilets across the road have both western and Thai style toilets with hot water in the wheelchair toilet (dont tell the babbling mob). 

Set off to do a bit of exploring first off up the road from camp ground to the accommodation then for a couple of kilometers up the road to the Karan Village then back down the main road to the checkpoint where I was asked for the tickets they didnt give us on the way in. Turned back a short distance up the summit road and walked a short distance up a dirt road 4.5 kilometers from the camp, a place that needs farther exploration.




  Next day I went back down the road we had come up to the Huai Sai Luang and Mae Pan Waterfalls. First I had a look at the Huai sai Luang  fall which is only about 50 meters from a parking place, nothing of interest there but when I walked back to the road there were flocks of Scarlet Minivet in the trees over the road.





Mae Pan Waterfall


The parking place for the Mae Pan Waterfall is about 300 meters farther up a narrow road then there is another 500 meters walk down a not very good track to the fall. A bit of birdlife on the way down and 2 species of Redstart in the stream unfortunately I only got photos of a Plumbeous Redstart and missed out on a White-capped Water redstart.


 
Plumbeous Redstart.


  It was still early so I decided to have a look at the summit where there were hundreds of cars and what looked like thousands of people milling about, to many people for me so I turned around without getting out of the car and headed back down to the to the road I had prospected yesterday. 

I drove to the end where there is what appears to be a ranger station and had a wander around seeing very little. There is a branch road heading up hill from this road and I parked close to the fork and walked up the branch which leads to what was once cultivated land and continues for some way. Quite a bit of bird-life up there and I got my first photos of White-headed Bulbul. When I got back to the car there was a mixed flock of birds moving fast high in the trees, saw Maroon Oriole and Long-tailed Broadbill but the only birds that would stay still for a photo were Drongos.




White-headed Bulbul.


  Day the next I went on down the main road towards Chaing Mai to the Wachirathon Waterfall first thing in the morning to beat the sightseers. First bird I saw was a Slaty-backed Forktail then a male Plumbeous Redstart then a Grey wagtail and Blue-whistling Thrush. The tourists had then started to arrive so I headed back to the previous days road seeing more birds including  White-headed Bulbul and an uncommon Mrs Goulds Sunbird.




Slaty-backed Forktail.


  Back to camp for lunch then a look at what is called a nature trail but a sign said it could only be walked with a local guide no doubt for a price so I gave that a miss and wandered around close to camp where I got photos of more birds.
  Next day it was back to the dirt road and along the fork that goes to the reverting once cultivated land getting photos of more birds on the way.


 

Oriental Turtle Dove.


General
  We were not asked for an entrance fee when we entered from the Mae Chaem  (West, check point 2) side but when I exited there they wanted to see the tickets, we only had camping tickets but they let me go through. It would appear that if you have not paid an entry fee you are supposed to pay when you leave. When we left the park by the East entrance (check point 1 Chaing Mai side) we expected to pay an entry (exit) fee but were waved through. Result we did not pay an entry fee. Conclusion, an entry fee is charged when you enter from the West and if you have not paid an entry fee is charged when you exit in the East.

  For what little its worth this is what I would do if I were to visit this park again. 
  Approach the park from the Mea Chaem or western side and spend 2 or 3 nights at the camp ground at Huai Sai Luang Waterfall, to stay there you dont enter the park at the second checkpoint. In the morning there should be lots of birds in the trees around the camping area including flocks of Minivet. Head up the road to the parking area for the Mae Pan Waterfall and walk down to the waterfall, there should be birds on the way down and below the fall Redstarts, both Plumbeous and White-capped, and possibly Forktail in the stream.
  Next day early, like 4.30 to 5am, head for the summit, to get there I dont have to pass a checkpoint and as the checkpoint sign says it opens at 6am I should be able to beat the main influx of tourists who have been staying in the park or coming in from the east. Next morning pack up and enter the second checkpoint and camp at the caravan area at HQ area camping ground for another 2 or 3 nights.  Then back to the dirt road at 34.5 KM which is probably the best bet for getting away from the crowds and seeing a good range of birds. In the evenings there should be birds in the trees between the camping area and the rental houses so I would have a wandering up the road.
   In the morning head back to the dirt road park at the bottom and walk up, there is a clear area on the right about a hundred meters up where I will be able to look out  at some tall trees where birds often perch early in the morning. Farther up the road take the left branch and follow as far as I want. I should start to see birds when I get to the first pine trees then farther on there is a tall tree down on the right where birds like to perch, I should see White-headed Bulbul there as well as other birds. Carrying on down the road there is a dip into a sort of gully where birds seem to congregate, I would stop there and watch, the main visitor will be Flavescent Bulbul but other more desirable species like Mrs Goulds Sunbirds and Rusty-cheeked Scimitar Babbler may appear. From there the road rises to the start of forest then heads downhill into the forest and up to me how far I feel like walking.
  I would also have a look for what is called the jeep track which I failed to find, but then I didnt ask.
  On the way home head out the other way towards Chaing mai and stop at Wachirathon Waterfall where I should see Forktail and Redstart.

----------


## birding

We included this park as a break in the long trip home and only stayed for 2 nights, it is mainly known as a place where it is possible to climb and camp overnight on top of a hill (mountain to those who have never seen a real one) and on weekends there are a large number of people who camp up there, about 1000 on the Saturday when we were there and we were told 1700 the long weekend before. When we arrived there was a very noisy group of school children in the youth camp area so we set up out tent as far away from them as possible in a Sala close to the staff accommodation. 




Common Flameback.

Next morning I had a wander around first to a small lake with an island in the middle then to where I could hear birds in tall trees close to the staff houses, they sounded like parakeets but no way could I see them instead I got some good photos of a Banded Broadbill an emerald Cuckoo and a Vernal Hanging Parrot.

 

Banded Broadbill.

Afternoon the lady boss wanted to go to the Sukhothai Historic Park which is at the north-east end of the park, after we had been to the historic park here was still time in the afternoon for a look at a parking spot about half way from the entrance gate to the camp ground, there I found a monk had a tent by a stream and on the other side of the stream there were lots of tracks through the forest, birds in there as well so I followed a track which eventually led me back to the road. Next morning it was pack up early for the long trip home. 


 
Part of the big temple at the historic park.

General

Entry fee 200b, this park is in a convenient place for an overnight or longer stop to break up what is about a 600km trip from northern parks to our home or Bangkok I will include it in future trips and may then climb the hill as there are probably different higher altitude birds to be seen.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................

Thats the last park from that trip, planning is complete for the next one which will take in 13 national parks in the north right up to the Burma border. The plan is to leave on the 7th February and be home around the 20th March, more reports then.

----------


## birding

The far north air on this trip was full of smoke which made scenic shots difficult to impossible, higher up there was wind which cleared some of the smoke but it was still hanging in the low lying areas.

First stop on our far north-east trip was :




 Gave TaksinMaharat N P a miss and went straight to Mae Ngao NP which is the same forest and north of Mae Moei NP on road 105 north of Mae Sot. At the gate we were told no charge and camp anywhere, camp ground is along the river which gives the park its name, toilets are nothing flash but servisable.




Part of the camp ground along the river


  Next morning I had a wander round till Ying got ready to go exploring (driving) up some of the roads that lead into the interior. These roads are mostly rough dirt roads and some go up to 20km up the hills. The whole place is populated with hill tribe villages with a lot of the hillsides cleared for agriculture which means there is not a lot of the original forest left, what there is is mostly teak and other disideous trees with a bit of evergreen forest in some of the gullies.


 We went to the end of the first road to a village then had a go at the second road which was very rough and not worth the effort, the third road led to another village where a woman was weaving. Ying lept out to have a look while I turned around, woman being what they are she ended up buying hand woven cloth and shirts so thats why she brought an empty bag.




Weaving.


  On the way back down the bird of the day posed beautifully for photos, a not often seen White-rumped Falconet. 





Female White-rumped Falconet


Most of the other birds seen were round the camping ground particularly on two flowering trees.
  Next 2 mornings there was a heavy fog which made looking for birds difficult but I still managed to get a few photos.




Part of the weaving village.


  An interesting first stop that has little original forest left what there is is mostly Teak and other dry disideous species, sad to see so much burnt and in agriculture, the term I think is modified but destroyed would be closer to the truth. Many of the people there live in very remote places in small villages, some have motorbikes some do not, they have their own language and only the young ones who have been to school speak Thai. There are some solar panels and satalite TV dishes in places but otherwise no power or gas with cooking done on wood fires.


 We were told that it is the girls who must propose marriage and they are the ones to pay Sin sod, one lady with 3 sons said it was great for boys are profit.


  I suspect these people will gradually move out of the forests as the old ones die off and the young see the outside world and no longer want to do the backbreaking work of farming the steep hillsides this will take a generation or two and there will still be the odd ones hanging on but the forests will then be able to start regenerating.

----------


## Pragmatic

Have you heard or experienced Thai pricing for farangs with the Pink ID card? Some on other forums claim it gives admittance at Thai rates.   :Confused:

----------


## birding

[quote=Pragmatic;3488790]Have you heard or experienced Thai pricing for farangs with the Pink ID card? Some on other forums claim it gives admittance at Thai rates.   :Confused: [/quote

As I dont have one I havent asked but we were told recently at one park that if I have a Thai drivers license I could get in for the Thai price.

Each park is different some parks free except for camping charges others up to 500b which I refuse to pay and go elsewhere. As we normally stay 3 or more nights at a park I dont mind paying the normal 200b if you go to camp grounds in other countries you will pay far more than that. Tickets are given as receipts so the money is accounted for and goes towards the upkeep of the park and the facilities that I am using.

I know it is contentious that foreigners are charged more but to me its still cheap for what I get in return.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I dont mind paying the normal 200b


But its 400 Baht to visit a NP for a farang. :Confused:  https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...rk-farang.html

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> I dont mind paying the normal 200b
> 
> 
> But its 400 Baht to visit a NP for a farang. https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...rk-farang.html



As someone who actually goes to these places I can tell you there is no uniform overall charge set and different parks charge different prices.

For instance at this one we camped at two different entry points for 3 nights at each and there as no entry fee charged at either we only paid 30b each per night to camp and 30b for the car:

*Nam Tok Mae Surin NP*



Although it the same park I will separate the waterfall area from the HQ area for they are about 100km apart by road.




  Waterfall gateway.


Waterfall


This is at the south end of what is quite a long park.


  Arrived just on dark and set up the tent, will fnish the rest of the camp in the morning.


  After setting up the camp I had a wander round the camp ground which is quite spacious and empty other than us, I then had a look at the waterfall from the lookouts and round the camp ground although there is only a small area there were plenty of birds about. 





Said to be on of the highest waterfalls in the country.


Barbets were calling constantly all day and Gibbons joined the chorus. I read somewhere that the presence of Gibbons signifies a healthy forest and the number of birds here would also indicate that. 

The forest is mostly evergreen with some Teak higher up the hills.




Female Scarlet Minivet.


  This is a place that should be on birders itinerary for there are many species without crowds of people. There are many more species here than I recorded for I missed lots of Photo opportunities and got several poor shots that I could not ID. Birds were mostly round the camp ground and around the waterfall lookouts.




White's Thrush.


  We only paid for the nights camping and entry for the car, no charge per person. No power at the camp area or toilets, there is a generator sitting behind what has been a restaurant but it seems that it as well as the restaurant and shop buildings are only used for a couple of weeks in November when the sunflower fields at Bua Tong are in bloom for it is then that crowds come to see the flowers and many stay overnight at the camp ground.  





White-headed Bulbuls.


There are houses for rent and people stayed in one on the second night we were there. Dogs are present so food must be secured.


Headquarters area.


  Again no charge for entry only paid for the nights camping and car entry, good camping area close to a river and toilets with mains power and lights at night, houses for rent but didn’t ask price.


  Not a huge area to explore but lots of bird calls on a short loop road that runs past a nursery area and a rough road up to a dam that holds big fish and several people trying to catch them. There is another rough road which starts at the beginning of the dam road and leads up the river to agricultural land.





Fishing in the dam.


  Most of the birds seen were around the loop road and up the gully on the far side of the dam. There is a walking track that goes round the dam and tracks up the gully, some pig sign up there and also a pack of dogs.




Asian Barred Owlet.


  I had read of a nature trail at Mae Sareng 17km south of the HQ where there were said to be lots of birds, after having to pay 200b to walk the trail I found the bit about plenty of birdlife to be a fiction and a waste of 200b. I did continue to drive up the road that passes that trail but saw very little.





Male Pied Bushchat.


  Friendly staff who gave us far to many vegitables which they grow themselves, mains power with lights on at night and charging points for batteries, there are some dogs but they gave us no trouble. A nice place to stay close to Mae Hong Son for fuel and anything else that’s needed and coupled with the waterfall to the south a great park for birds.





White-bellied Woodpecker.

----------


## birding

300 Baht entry which is a bit steep but we ended up staying 6 nights so not to bad, spacious terraced camp grounds with good toilets but very windy up there at 1700m above sea level, we set up camp in a sort of sheltered place close to toilets and I did the usual wander round to get to know the place getting a few photos. After a windy and cold night, down to 11c with the wind chill making it feel closer to freezing, dressed for the cold I went round the camp grounds getting some good photos.




Spectacled Barwing


  Once Ying had got out of her warm bed we went for a drive up the road that heads to into the interior of the park and to villages and a watershed conservation area, this is another Royal project things we see everywhere we go and in the most remote places. There are houses for rent there that must be booked in advance and a camp ground which at close to 2000m above sea level must qualify for one ofthe highest camp ground in the country, the place looks really good and we decided to head up there to camp for 2 or 3 nights.




Orchids that are growing on pine trees.


  Many good birds around the HQ camp and toilets and a sala across the other side of the road from our tent, birds would come in the morning to feed on the insects attracted to the lights at night and still there in the morning. 






Long-tailed Minivet.


There are dogs a cat and buffalo wandering around at night so once again food security is important. We were told that the late King donated a pair of buffalo to the park about 40 years ago and they have now bred up to a herd of around 30 which has turned semi nocturnal and sometimes wanders into the camp area at night making a pest of themselves, at least one has a bell attached probably one of the original pair. Doubt they were from wild stock but it is possible as there would have been wild herds in several places back then.




Male Grey Bushchat.


  Headquarters and visitor center are just down from the camp ground, this is where nice looking rent houses are, there is alsoa firebreak road in the left about a KM up the road which we drove along for about a KM, all these places are worth a look for birds.




Walking down the road one evening, Yellow-throated Martin.


  After 3 nights we packed up camp and went 18km up a not to bad road to Doi Sam Muan camp ground, second gear most of the way with first needed in places, 4WD would be required in the wet but not when we went. 





Set up camp just before a mob of kids from the school down the road turned up to play football, seems we were on their football ground.




   The camp Ground is sheltered from the wind and below are 3 rent houses which must be booked in advance, there is also a meeting room and small museum which unfortunately has not been well maintained. The project was set up by the late King 40 years ago as part of an initiative to get the farmers off growing poppies which were at the time the main crop in the area. A bird survey was done there 18-19 years ago and a list of 128 species recorded is posted in the museum along with some photos. 





Verditar Flycatcher.


There was a flock of small birds roosting in the trees by the camp ground the only one I managed to get a photo of was a Great Tit, there is another large tree with some bare branches that I saw several species stopping at in the morning and a gully down the road at a small shop that sells food and snacks that holds small birds in the evening.




Rental house Doi Sam Muan.


General


  This park with the 2 camp grounds with good accommodation at both should be a must on any birding itinerary to the north for there are many species that are easy to observe. The corn stubble up high is ideal habitat for wintering Buntings and others and I saw 3 species, Mrs Humes Pheasent is present, I had a female fly past my head and disappear into the scrub but no photos. 





The road to Doi Sam Muan continues on round the back of Chiang Dao with birding all the way. We will return.

----------


## birding

We Continued up the road from Doi Sam Muan which led round the back of Chaing Dao and arrived at the headquarters to be told there was no camp ground there but we could camp at a grassy place outside the Temple and use the temple toilets, I wanted to get the use of power to charge my lap top battery so we decided to bunk up at one of the many places with rooms for rent, first we tried Malees which is menitoned on several web sites but she wanted 800B for a room for the night which is somewhat out of our budget range so we looked around and ended up in a basic room with outside toilet and the luxury of a hot water shower at this place for 250B.






  In what was left of the afternoon I went up to the temple and walked, climbed, up the 500 plus steps to the monks quarters but failed to see any of the birds that I had read were there. Next morning I drove up to what is called the check point trail which leads up a stream, not a great deal of birdlife about but did get a photo of a White-crowned Forktail which made the walk worthwhile.






Large Cockooshrike


  On getting back to where we stayed I decided to pack up what little we had unloaded and head up to Den Ya Kat camp ground which is a high level ranger station. A permit is needed for this trip which is 18KM over a quite rough road, we got there without having to use 4WD but in the wet it would probably be impassable. 





Male Mrs Hume's Pheasant


  Set up camp in a good size camp ground with just adequate Thai style toilets and had a wander up a new firebreak past a small lake seeing a few birds but not getting many photos. Next morning I went a fair way up what is called the sumit trail seeing more people than birds for it is a track that, as the name suggests, leads to the summit with camps in between and is popular with those wanting to climb a mountain.




Large Hawk Cuckoo



  Next day it was up the firebreaks again up as far as they had been cut getting photos of a male Mrs Humes Phesant which is one of the iconic birds of the area, unfortunately missed a photo of the female which I saw at the same time it saw me. I headed down just as the clearing gang arrived and hung around the small lake or large pond where the newly cut firebreak starts, there are two more smaller ponds up a gully  above the lake this is where the water supply comes from and I went up there several time and got photos of different birds every time. There are also water tanks at the bottom corner of the lake one of which is overflowing and this is where some birds were going to bathe.




 Bath time, male and Female Orange-bellied Leafbirds


General


  Power is by solar arey with lights in the toilets and staff are friendly so should be no problem to get batteries charged. Anyone wishing to go up there should note that it will be closed at the end of March to open again in November this is because of the fire risk and then the wet season. There were gangs there cutting and clearing the firebreaks in preparation for the fire season.

----------


## birding

*Doi Ang Khang*

  This is not a national park but none the less is a known bird spot and well worth a visit.


  After stocking up at Chaing Dao and missing out Pha Deang NP because there was a large group of school kids filling up the camp ground we arrived fairly late and had a look at the camping grounds and the army camp then had a feed at one of the restaurants at the King Project where there were Striated Swallows roosting in a building across the road from the King Project gate. We then put up the tent at the camp ground with the intention of moving in the morning for the toilets had no running water and no power.




Striated Swallows.


  In the morning we packed up early and set up our tent and camp at the army camp where camping is free, they have good toilets which unfortunately are also lacking running water, there is power for charging batteries at the coffee and drinks shop.




  I then went for a walk down what is called the ridge trail which starts 300m beyond  the 21KM mark up the road from the army camp seeing some good birds and getting good photos of 2 new species.




Brown-breasted Bulbul.


  Next morning we had planned to go up to a lookout point then walk up a trail along a high ridge, this proved to be a bit of a waste of time as there were very few birds to be seen and even less that I could get a photo of.




View from the army camp.


  We then went for a drive up the road to the Burma border and to several villages where the main crop is strawberrys with flowers and vegetables grown as well. Back to camp for lunch then I had a look at what is called the Mae Phur Valley Trail which follows a stream down to where a wide firebreak has been cut up a ridge I climbed a little way up this firebreak and saw more birds than I had seen walking down the trail.




Rufous-backed Sibia.


  On the morning before we left I went back to the 21km trail and walked down a branch that goes to the right, it goes through thick forest then sidles round a steep face. There is also a branch to the right off this track which probably leads to a ridge and high point but as we had to pack up and leave I did not attempt it.






Burmese Shrike.


On the way back the sun was behind me so gave a better look at things, in a small gap in the forest I saw several small birds and a small flock of laughingthrush but the only birds that would stay still long enough for photos were Grey-cheeked Fulvetta and a Specticaled Barwing. Farther back on the main trail there is a small patch of grass and birds were all around so I didnt know which way to look but I was fortunate to get some photos of Silver-eared Mesia, and Scarlet-faced Liocichla a bird I had hoped to see but up this time had missed out on, but for some strange reason all the photos I took that morning are not on the camera card, a big disapointment.

General

  There are several resorts in the area as well as some houses to rent, mains power everywhere and shops and resteraunts although the prices are high compared to in town. A travelling shop goes round every day stopping at the army base it has frest meat, fish and vegies so no need to take much food if you are doing your own cooking. The 21.3 Km trail was by far the best place I went.

----------


## misskit

This is such a great thread. Thanks for sharing your lovely photos and information.

The yellow throated marten is a lovely animal. Never have seen one.

----------


## thaimeme

> This is such a great thread. Thanks for sharing your lovely photos and information.


Indeed it is, Kitty.
Quite stimulating.


We surely could use more threads of this ilk.
Nice work, Birding!!

 :Smile:

----------


## birding

After refueling and stocking up at Fang we set up camp at Fang Hot Springs where there are 4 spacious camp grounds with good toilets but only cold water showers, we set up camp in camp ground D beside a small lake and I went for a short explore up the water supply pipeline.




Siberian Rubythroat.


  Next morning we drove up what is the west side road to the Burma border stopping at several place where we saw birds, being a Sunday there were a lot of people about mainly looking for birds, not a lot of photos that day but learnt a bit about the place, knowledge that was put to good use the next 2 days when I went up again.




Little-pied Flycatcher.


  It takes about an hour to drive up as far as you are allowed to go from either Fang township or the hot springs. The first part of the road goes through villages and fields of onions and garlic then through orange orchards then once past national park sign steeply up into the forest till a ridge top is reached where the forest changes to pines and roadside scrub. This is where the majority of the birding is done particularly in the area around this sign.






  There are several places where someone has been ignoring the sign and feeding birds, each place seems to have a specialty group of birds and I spent most of my time at 3 of those places where I got most of my photos.


 
Long-tailed Shrike




  General


  There are hot pools where you can go to bathe both outside and private in small huts, several good looking houses for rent with air con and a place popular with locals and kids where they can play in the water of a stream. In the hot spring area there is a geyser that spouts about every half hour and a pool where it is possible to boil eggs, little rattan baskets are sold in local shops to put the eggs in. Restaurant and shop on site as well as an informative visitor center, all signs are in Thai and good English. Entry fee is 300 B but this covers the whole park which includes the next 2 places where we intend to camp, a worthwhile place to visit from a bird point of view or just to wander around a well kept park.






 Our next stop was Kiew Lom camp ground which is said to be the highest  camp ground in the country but I can tell you the camp ground at Doi Sam  Muan is a little higher.






  Fueled and stocked up again in Fang before heading up to this high level camp ground where we set up the tent in one of the 3 large camp grounds, lots of birds around the camp ground including a Nuthatch bouncing around on the pine trees, this turned out to be a Chestnut-vented Nuthatch a bird I havent seen before. 





Chestnut-vented Nuthatch.


After getting some photos I headed up to explore towards the summit of what is the second highest mountain in Thailand which I intended to climb next day. It was calm when we set up camp but not long after dark the wind started and continued all night the next day and the next. 





 



Headed up the hill as planned but saw very little bird life, much more around the camp. When I got back down we went for a drive back down the road to a junction that was signposted to lead to what is called the A frames camp ground, this proved to be a good concrete road,  a better alternative than the rough road we went up. 







Silver-eared Laughingthrush.


The A frames camp is apparently closed but a farther 6KM down the road there are 2 other camp grounds one at this place and the other which is very nicely kept at the Royal residence which is also Ranger station No 4. Ying liked the look of the place and we decided to move there the next day, 4am next morning it started to rain and with the wind driving it horizontally into the camp everything outside the tent got nicely wet. Fortunately it stopped around 9am and we packed up a slightly damp camp and headed down.




Royal Residence, Ranger Station 4 camp ground.



  This is 12KM down the road from the junction and has good toilets and a 3 bedroom house with all mad cons, TV, hot water and air con for rent at 2000b per night this must be booked in advance and VIPs get priority, food can even be cooked for you if you wish. After setting up camp I drove up and down the road a bit to explore and saw a pair of Mountain Bamboo Partridge on the side of the road then farther down feeding on a red flame tree Red-billed Scimiatar Babbler, Rufous Treepie and a Maroon Oriole.




Rufous Treepie.



  Next morning after a slightly windy night we drove back to the flame tree but very little activity this morning. Farther up the road at what is called the Royal Pavilion there were other flame trees and the one of these was very popular with the birds including something I didnt recognize but after going through the book I identified it as a Spot-winged Grosbeak, there were quite a number of these, mostly female but I did see one male. 





Red-billed Scimitar Babbler.



  Evening it was back to the other flame tree between the 16 and 17km markers and several other species including Great barbet, Golden-throated Barbet, Orange-bellied Leafbird and Little Cuckoo-dove put in an appearance. 





Golden-throated Barbet




  General


  This place would make a great base for anyone wanting to visit the mountain and the east side road, mains power with plenty of battery charging and lights at night. The flame trees and opportunities along the road give a great range of species without having to climb a hill or even leave the vehicle. The road is concrete most of the way except for a couple of KM at the bottom which is in the process of being concreted and although up and down and round about is easy access for even a small car while the other road needs high clearance and in places 4WD. From the junction up to Kiew Lom is also quite easy car access with concrete on the steep bits. If you go there take a tow rope, strop or chain for it is quite possible there may be fallen trees across the road, we encountered 2 which we had to hitch on to and tow out of the way, a machete is also a useful thing to carry.




One of the fallen trees.

----------


## birding

Tat Mok NP revisited


  We had promised Yings sisters 2 girls we would take them on a trip in the school holidays and Tat Mok was first of the 4 parks I planned to visit with them. We had told them there was a small river there where they could swim and they were keen to get in the water. After we had set up camp I went with them to look at the swimming hole only to see a Reticulated Python already in residence, that put a quick end to the swimming ambitions.


 
Reticulated Python about 2m long.


  There was still the waterfall I could take them to so we headed up there the next morning to walk the track to the falls. First thing we saw was a forktail sitting on the first bridge across the stream.


 
Slaty-backed Forktail.


  We were to see several of these birds on the way up and back including one that had a nest in a hollow log in the stream. It had a beak full of insects to feed the young in the nest but was reluctant to enter the hollow log when we were there, flitting back and forward then when we moved on it hopped along the track in front of us till it was satisfied we were no longer a threat, it then flew back up the stream presumably to carry on feeding its brood.


 
Yellow-rumped Flycatcher.


  There were many stream crossings on the way up and back, most could be negotiated by carefully stepping on dry rocks and once by walking across a large fallen tree.



 

The girls on a fallen tree bridge.



The waterfall itself was OK as waterfalls go and behind it there is an extensive area of cliffs a great habitat for Serow which are said to be present in the park.


 
Tat Mok Waterfall.


  I managed to sneak away the next morning before the girls woke and went for a walk to the conservation and nursery area spotting a deer on the track unfortunately it was too quick for me to get a photo. When I got back to camp I took the girls for a drive to this area then back to the main road for ice creams.
  I had time in the early mornings and evenings to do a bit of looking around for birds and got some reasonable photos including a new species for me a Black-throated Laughingthrush. 







Black-throated Laughingthrush.

----------


## hick

I'm blown away!  Still gotta' go back and read everything - absorb ALL the info.

Looking forward to following your tracks in the not so distant future, birding.   :Wink:

----------


## birding

This is a very popular park as it is fairly easy access from BKK and at weekends and holidays can have a lot of tourists camping or just visiting for the day.

 Approached from Nakhon Nayok and left the same way so did not go any farther north than the 33km trail.


  Well what did I learn from my first time in this park?
  First off the same thing as many places I have been to, Its the wrong time of the year you should come in.


  Ok but I go places when I have the time and right now is it. Next 450b to get in and even foreigners with Thai residency must pay, a lot of good info on this park but bird density was not what I had hoped for and most are quite flighty meaning I got few photos but still 4 new species. Plenty of deer about as well as the tame ones in the camp grounds I saw both wild Sambar and Muntjac, no evidence of recent Elephants either on the roads or grasslands, only saw one set of Gaur prints so they are elsewhere at present . The grasslands are mostly between waist and head high with very little being eaten down. 





Young Sambar stag

 I stayed off most of the trails because of the leeches and the Phu Kluai Mai waterfall being closed. I did do the 33km trail and found the first 200 or 300 meters to be a bit confusing because of all the side tracks after that it was no problem to follow right to the watchtower grassland. Best bird sightings were between the 700 and 800 meter marks where there is an opening in the canopy that give a view of some trees that the birds were using, then close to the grassland where a pair of Green-eared Barbets had a nest hole in a dead tree. I turned round and walked back from there but later walked up from the watchtower to the forest edge.




Green-eared Barbet.

 I went to some places not mentioned on sites giving info on the place the first was Phu Diew Dai cliff viewpoint on the road to the top of Khao Khiew hill. This consists of a fairly new boardwalk down to the cliff lookout and back, a lot of work has gone into making this boardwalk and it proved to be an interesting place for the first thing I heard on the way down was the calls of 3 blue Pitta but unfortunately no sighting. I went back for a second time on the way home and saw Black-throated Laughingthrush and Large Scimitar Babbler and an animal, I have no idea what it was, it was close to a meter long overall, dark brown with a thin tail and ran very low to the ground presumably having short legs.







  Off track places where I had an explore were the grassland on the right on the way to the youth camp there are 4 new (almost complete) toilet blocks built there as well as another building close to the road, they may be planning another camp ground there. On the other side of the road there is a new toiled block and caravan bays like at Doi Inthanon and Mae Moei NPs. I thought that would be a good place to camp for the night but got woken at about 10 pm and told I had to go to one of the camp grounds.




Great Hornbill.

 Other tracks I explored were a road about halfway  between the checkpoint and Lum Ta Khong camp site this leads to a new pond that has been dug at a clearing where a Muntjac was feeding the first time I went there. I first started to drive along this road until a pair of Simese Fireback ran along the road in front of me from there I parked and walked past 2 camera traps (DSLR) one of which I triggered being to lazy to find a way round it. I walked this road again in the hope of the Fireback making another show but no such luck, there was however a flock of Pied Hornbill roosting in the trees along the track.

  Off track places where I had an explore were the grassland on the right on the way to the youth camp there are 4 new (almost complete) toilet blocks built there as well as another building close to the road, they may be planning another camp ground there. On the other side of the road there is a new toiled block and caravan bays like at Doi Inthanon and Mae Moei NPs. I thought that would be a good place to camp for the night but got woken at about 10 pm and told I had to go to one of the camp grounds.





Muntjac.

Another is a track that goes from a parking place about 1.2km up the road from Lum Ta Khong camp to grassland and to a road that has a barrier across, lots of deer sign on this one, both Sambar and Muntjac and another quite large flock of Pied Hornbill roosting in the trees. 



Pied Hornbill.

  The third is a track that branches off the 33km track where it comes down through the grass, this goes to the Klong-e-Tao ranger station and a dont go sign after it passes grassland and enters the forest. I got a glimpse of a Blue Pitta by the pond on this track as it hopped out in front of me when I was trying to get photos of White-eye bouncing around in a tree, unfortunately it left as quick as it arrived so no photo. 







House Swift on nest under the watch tower.

  New bird species for me are House Swifts nesting under the watchtower, Rufefcent Prinia and Bright-headed Cisticola in the grassland and a Black-and-Buff Woodpecker along the 33km trail. An interesting trip even though it didnt produce photos of any of the sought after species.



  Another 2 nights at khao Yai.


  Not in the plans but I suddenly had to act as a taxi to take someone to Prachin Buri so to take advantage of the distance from home I went back to Khao Yai for 2 nights. First thing was to set the trail cam then up to the boardwalk at Pha Diew Dai in the hope of Blue Pitta but no sign of them.





Wreathed Hornbill.


  Again stayed the nights at Lum Ta Khong camp site and in the morning did the 33km trail again with the only notable birds being a pair of Wreathed Hornbill high in a tree, fortunately was able to get a reasonable photo. Had a look along the cycle track in the afternoon and walked some of the grass areas, saw a couple of Sambar but no notable birds.





Tickells Blue Flycatcher.


  Next morning I picked up the trail cam which had been set on video and got videos of Muntjak in the daytime and Sambar at night. From there it was back to Pha Diew Dai again after Blue Pitta, plenty of calls but the only bird photo I got was a Tickells Blue Flycatcher. There were birds on the other side of the road behind the parking area but nothing unusual.

----------

